# Charlotte is now officially Roman territory, and Becky is now ruined.



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

What the actual fuck was that?

I can't believe they've fucked this up again. First they ruin Sasha vs Bayley with endless teasing and not following through, now they've ruined this with retarded character alignments. They can't tell the easiest stories possible because it doesn't fit with their backwards agenda.

People aren't gonna boo Becky, end of story. The more they try the worse it's gonna be for Charlotte. Charlotte has been treading into Roman territory for a while now, it's just been hidden better (because she was a heel herself for a year or so). Popular babyfaces like Sasha, Bayley, Asuka and now Becky have all fell victim to Vince's (possibly HHH aswell, since he made her NXT champ before she was ready. But at least he knew when to let go.) Charlotte agenda.

If they continue this path and don't course correct, by the time wrestlemania rolls around Charlotte/Ronda will be Roman/Lesnar all over again.


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

Stop trusting this company to actually use their brains and to read a room.

They only succeed despite themselves it seems.

It's why I stopped watching their weekly shows, it's so fucking braindead.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Come WM 35 fans will be sick of both Charlotte and Ronda.


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

Becky's promo tonight reminded me of the lengths that NXT used to go to make Asuka the ultimate heel.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Vince really just needs to fuck off.

It is so fucking clear that he doesn't have a single clue about strategy or psychology. Whether he's just lost it or ever even had it is the biggest question now.



Skyblazer said:


> Tonight's promo reminded me of the lengths that NXT used to go to make Asuka the ultimate heel but the crowd just wanted to love her.


To be fair, there wasn't really a strong babyface for her to face. Ember just isn't good at getting sympathy, as proven once and for all with the Shayna feud.

If she'd faced Kairi, the result might have been different.


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

Turning Becky is so dumb really. Especially considering how red hot she was going into SummerSlam. 

On the other hand, who knows, maybe it's deliberate way to start Charlotte being hated so people will cheer against her at WM35.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Charlotte Anoaʻi is most annoying, aye.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

llj said:


> Turning Becky is so dumb really. Especially considering how red hot she was going into SummerSlam.
> 
> On the other hand, who knows, maybe it's deliberate way to start Charlotte being hated so people will cheer against her at WM35.


Come now you aren't that naive.

They want this to be a big time dominant babyface vs. dominant babyface match like Hogan/Warrior or Austin/Rock.

What they'll be getting at this rate is Lesnar/Goldberg or Lesnar/Reigns.

Have to say though, it would be poetic justice.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Becky could ultimately be fine because she's a good pro wrestler. Meaning she'll make the heel thing work as best as she can. And it's better to be a heel that's loved than a face that's hated.

They screwed Charlotte big time however. After years of jokes of being the Roman Reigns of the women's division, now it's a reality. And it didn't have to be that way either.


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

Hey, you gotta admit, going the Reigns route with someone is surefire heat if intentional.

Of course, we know it isn't. You're such a joke Vince, step down.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

People are being too harsh on the old man here. It's just as much Triple H's agenda, if not more so, and Stephanie is probably backing him up on it. Trips has always been a Flair bootlicker. I strongly suspect Vince is just humouring them and personally prefers Alexa. She's the one getting the match with his precious Trish, after all.

I don't know that we're looking at the birth of Wooman Reigns, though. A ton of people have drank WWE's Kool-Aid and truly believe this woman is the GOAT. There'll be some resistance to her in this feud, but beyond that? I doubt it.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Charlotte will be fine once she’s away from Becky. I think people are underestimating her popularity because of their bitterness. Some fans made a little noise with their griping after she beat Asuka at Wrestlemania and she went right back to getting fairly good responses from the crowd shortly after. I’m pretty sure the same thing will happen once the Becky fans get what they want with Becky winning the title from Charlotte.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Triple H isn't an incompetent booker though. Of course this is a big part of his plans but they didn't need to be executed like this. This has Vince's fingerprints all over it. Possibly Stephanie's too.

Problem is that if the frame of her being Roman sticks for a length of time (as it hasn't up to now but very well might because of this), it won't wash away. Confirmation bias is a bitch.

Edit: No actually, this is all about Becky getting screwed over and people aren't going to forget it. Carmella's reign has now been revealed as solely to make sure Becky and Asuka didn't get too over. That, much more so than the defeat of Asuka at Mania in what is still the best women's match in WWE this year, is what's toxic.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

What is it with this company and pushing people on family names?

It's flat out nepotism.


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

The True Believer said:


> Charlotte will be fine once she’s away from Becky. I think people are underestimating her popularity because of their bitterness. Some fans made a little noise with their griping after she beat Asuka at Wrestlemania and she went right back to getting fairly good responses from the crowd shortly after. I’m pretty sure the same thing will happen once the Becky fans get what they want with Becky winning the title from Charlotte.


Sorry to burst bubbles, but Vince probably isn't giving Becky the title. If he was he would have let her win at SummerSlam at her hottest moment.

Just watch.

It's AJ vs Nakamura 2.0 except Charlotte won't be cheered like AJ was. The Becky heel turn is simply to put over Charlotte and give her a feud to win before she loses the title and goes into the Royal Rumble. I'm sure of it.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

EVERYBODY in this company is ruined except Roman, Ronda, Charlotte and Alexa. You better get used to it.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

llj said:


> Vince isn't giving Becky the title.
> 
> Just watch.
> 
> It's AJ vs Nakamura 2.0 except Charlotte won't be cheered like AJ was.


I don’t see why Becky won’t get it. If the main event for next year’s WM is supposedly going to be Charlotte vs. Ronda Rousey, then one of them is going to have to be the challenger. Given that Rousey’s the womens division’s biggest investment right now, it’s going to be Charlotte. That means that she won’t be champion by the the Rumble comes around because she’d have to win the match in order to challenge Rousey. If that’s the case, then Charlotte’s going to have to drop the belt soon, and I see no reason for it to be anyone else but Becky. 

Who else is a viable possibility? The IIconics? Carmella? Asuka, maybe? I see no reason to think that Becky’s not the most likely candidate.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

That's because trying to turn Becky heel is stupid beyond belief. 1. She's been consistently over for pretty much her entire MR career. And 2. SHE'S RIGHT and people know it.

This felt like Vince's promo through and through, only he can be so clueless and tone deaf as to have her go out there and bash the fans when everyone and their grandma saw how completely they're behind her both at SS and tonight.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

Here’s a dose of reality. Charlotte got herself cheered when many thought she couldn’t do it. Is she as popular as Becky? Of course not. Babyface isn’t her natural alignment. She’s bigger than most of her opponents and her father is arguably the greatest wrestler to ever live. Everything about her screams natural heel. Now we shall see if Becky can pull off working outside her natural alignment. Was her promo great? I thought so but unless the fans boo her....let’s face reality again....she isn’t valued enough by the individuals in power to not just take off TV. This is just filler until Charlotte vs Ronda. That’s what matters to the company. 

Then again, if this is just means to get Charlotte the heat she will need before facing Ronda I will of course be ok with it. If Becky gets a title reign in between before ultimately losing to Charlotte that will be ok too. 


As far as the whole Roman thing....well, I don’t like Roman and I love Charlotte. I just don’t see it. Lol


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

The True Believer said:


> I don’t see why Becky won’t get it. If the main event for next year’s WM is supposedly going to be Charlotte vs. Ronda Rousey, then one of them is going to have to be the challenger. Given that Rousey’s the womens division’s biggest investment right now, it’s going to be Charlotte. That means that she won’t be champion by the the Rumble comes around because she’d have to win the match in order to challenge Rousey. If that’s the case, then Charlotte’s going to have to drop the belt soon, and I see no reason for it to be anyone else but Becky.
> 
> Who else is a viable possibility? The IIconics? Carmella? Asuka, maybe? I see no reason to think that Becky’s not the most likely candidate.


Becky likely won't be beating Charlotte for the title. She might win it off someone else later on, but knowing the WWE logic, they think Charlotte needs to win a feud before she drops the title to enter the RR. Becky is the one they chose.

There are so many months between now and the Royal Rumble. Carmella is now a serious threat all the time. Asuka can be taken off the backburner when they're ready to use her again; they did it with Naomi in 2017 by having her miss months and months of TV time and then suddenly she came back on TV out of nowhere and got pushed to a title win by beating Alexa at Elimination Chamber 2017. 

The fact that Becky is built as Charlotte's first feud after winning the title back...it's obvious where this is going.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Nah its not that extreme.

The problem is that the entire feud so far, even though its only been one Smackdown, is completely backwards. Becky cut a great promo, and tried her damnest to put a convincing heel performance on, even going as far as somewhat insulting the fans for not supporting her enough. Charlotte comes out to a lukewarm response, and then in the brawl Becky is cheered heavily in any instance she was in control.

This was 100% tone deaf booking, and this was me giving it a chance. It seems clear that they'll continue to support Becky till she wins the title, so it makes me wonder why she just wasn't left as a babyface to feud with a heel Charlotte, especially given how she still get the most babyface reactions of any woman on SD.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

It doesn't even matter if Becky wins the title after this. It'll be portrayed chickenshit heel Becky cheating to beat wonder women Charlotte, instead of an actual satisfying moment. Can't have Becky getting too over now can we? That could mess up their "plans".


----------



## Raw is Ronda (Aug 7, 2018)

Bronda Lesney vs Woman Weigns will be an awesome WM 35 main event


----------



## LA Park (Jul 24, 2018)

Dibil14 said:


> People are being too harsh on the old man here. It's just as much Triple H's agenda, if not more so, and Stephanie is probably backing him up on it. Trips has always been a Flair bootlicker. I strongly suspect Vince is just humouring them and personally prefers Alexa. She's the one getting the match with his precious Trish, after all.
> 
> I don't know that we're looking at the birth of Wooman Reigns, though. A ton of people have drank WWE's Kool-Aid and truly believe this woman is the GOAT. There'll be some resistance to her in this feud, but beyond that? I doubt it.


HHH is a big Charlotte fan, but I doubt that he would just have her dominate the title scene constantly if he was the one in charge of the main roster.



Flair Flop said:


> Here’s a dose of reality. Charlotte got herself cheered when many thought she couldn’t do it. Is she as popular as Becky? Of course not. Babyface isn’t her natural alignment. She’s bigger than most of her opponents and her father is arguably the greatest wrestler to ever live. Everything about her screams natural heel. Now we shall see if Becky can pull off working outside her natural alignment. Was her promo great? I thought so but unless the fans boo her....let’s face reality again....she isn’t valued enough by the individuals in power to not just take off TV. This is just filler until Charlotte vs Ronda. That’s what matters to the company.
> 
> Then again, if this is just means to get Charlotte the heat she will need before facing Ronda I will of course be ok with it. If Becky gets a title reign in between before ultimately losing to Charlotte that will be ok too.
> 
> ...


I know your a huge Charlotte fan but you don't have to defend every asinine booking decision WWE makes with her. There's no defending what they're doing right now.

Charlotte is worse than Roman honestly. Roman went over two years (June 2016-August 2018) without holding a world title while Charlotte hasn't gone longer than 9 months (February-November 2017)


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

The way Smackdown went tonight it was like they know how to book men, but they don't know how to book Women.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Alright_Mate said:


> The way Smackdown went tonight it was like they know how to book men, but they don't know how to book Women.


 They don't know how to book either fpalm


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

LA Park said:


> HHH is a big Charlotte fan, but I doubt that he would just have her dominate the title scene constantly if he was the one in charge of the main roster.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, I have said it all over the place that Charlotte should be the heel and Becky should be the face. It’s dumb as fuck, but it’s what we are getting. I’ve wanted this feud for a long time. It’s just frustrating to realize that it’s going to not even be giving a fighting chance because fans are going to hijack it. Charlotte got herself over as a face. Despite all the current butthurt you see right now(just look in Charlotte’s thread and you’ll some of the loudest whiners even in this thread praising her....it’s quite amusing actually) I think that’s fair to say. 

Becky just cut a very solid heel promo and the fans pretty much just shit all over her hard work by giving her the opposite reaction that she was going for. I want to see her in this role. She’s good at it. Would it be better the other way around? Obviously, but this is getting shit all over without even giving it a chance. Both women deserve better than that, IMO.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Unfortunately the damage to Charlotte is going to be severe. Becky is going to emerge from this better off, ironically.

It's this tone deaf booking that's preventing anyone from getting over, including their chosen ones. Vince needs to go.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Ace said:


> They don't know how to book either fpalm


Knew someone was going to come in and say that :yawn 

Joe, Orton, Hardy and Miz were all booked well enough tonight.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Charlotte will be fine. Even if she _does_ stay within the _realm of Reigns_ for a while, WWE will keep her at the top of the card 'cause she's their girl. 

As long as Charlotte can say _"woo"_ and do flips off the turnbuckle, she's bulletproof. 

Becky on the other hand... yeah, it's gonna take a lot to come back from this. Even winning the title during this feud (if that even happens) isn't going to do her any favors. People want to cheer her and see her overcome obstacles, not see her get a cheap cheating "win", to only hold the belt for a month _at the most_ before dropping it to her very first challenger. 

And WWE aren't going to turn Becky back face for getting cheered. They're going to drop her from regular TV for not producing the outcome _they_ had envisioned for Charlotte.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Alright_Mate said:


> Knew someone was going to come in and say that :yawn
> 
> Joe, Orton, Hardy and Miz were all booked well enough tonight.


 Oh yeah, Joe putting AJ to sleep after he screwed him out of a world title and beat his ass with a chair. That's exactly what Joe would do if it happened to him.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Again, Becky will make the most out it and she's a talented pro wrestler. We've seen popular guys pull off being good heels from AJ, Seth, Punk, Bryan, etc. Whether she's champion or not, she'll do fine.

But now you've screwed Charlotte when you know they want to do Charlotte vs. Ronda at WM 35. And guess what, people love Ronda and Charlotte is better as a condescending heel anyways. So....ya know.....FUCKING RUN WITH IT.


----------



## LA Park (Jul 24, 2018)

Flair Flop said:


> Oh, I have said it all over the place that Charlotte should be the heel and Becky should be the face. It’s dumb as fuck, but it’s what we are getting. I’ve wanted this feud for a long time. It’s just frustrating to realize that it’s going to not even be giving a fighting chance because fans are going to hijack it. Charlotte got herself over as a face. Despite all the current butthurt you see right now(just look in Charlotte’s thread and you’ll some of the loudest whiners even in this thread praising her....it’s quite amusing actually) I think that’s fair to say.
> 
> Becky just cut a very solid heel promo and the fans pretty much just shit all over her hard work by giving her the opposite reaction that she was going for. I want to see her in this role. She’s good at it. Would it be better the other way around? Obviously, but this is getting shit all over without even giving it a chance. Both women deserve better than that, IMO.


People don't want to give it a chance because WWE is treating the audience like idiots and ignoring reality. They made Becky into a stereotypical chickenshit heel who blames the fans despite the fact that she's one of the most over women in the WWE. They are desperate to get people to cheer for Charlotte more than Becky. Everything about this feud is unnatural. I know Becky can play a heel, but people don't want to boo her and I don't think they will.

As a Charlotte fan, I think you should be against this feud because it will cause people to turn on her.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

We all know the end game is Charlotte vs. Ronda so Becky is just filler for the moment.

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

TD Stinger said:


> Again, Becky will make the most out it and she's a talented pro wrestler. We've seen popular guys pull off being good heels from AJ, Seth, Punk, Bryan, etc. Whether she's champion or not, she'll do fine.
> 
> But now you've screwed Charlotte when you know they want to do Charlotte vs. Ronda at WM 35. And guess what, people love Ronda and Charlotte is better as a condescending heel anyways. So....ya know.....FUCKING RUN WITH IT.


 Charlotte-Ronda is going to end up like Roman-Brock last year :lmao

They're literally the female equivalents of both.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Charlotte's been in Roman territory for _years_ it's just taken fans longer to realize or admit it.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

I'm tired of being negative in the past three days, I'll try to look at the bright side. Hmmm, at least there's no Michael Cole on SD to have an orgasm every time she's on screen. "What a polarizing figure, what a strong powerful woman, what a great character" :cole


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> Charlotte's been in Roman territory for _years_ it's just taken fans longer to realize or admit it.


 This was like obvious from the second week she turned. She sucks so hard as babyface, it's so difficult to cheer for her when she's like already the greatest womens wrestler ever in her 2nd year of her career. Kinda of like Roman who is the kayfabe GOAT after 4 years.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

TD Stinger said:


> Again, Becky will make the most out it and she's a talented pro wrestler. We've seen popular guys pull off being good heels from AJ, Seth, Punk, Bryan, etc. Whether she's champion or not, she'll do fine.


Becky will be "Fine" in the sense that she's getting TV time. But as a Character people love and cheer for? Ruined.

We need to stop excusing them for killing babyface after babyface in favor of less popular wrestlers. This isn't the first time with Charlotte either, she's been bordering on Roman territory for years, and it's now finally getting exposed thanks to this stupidity.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Can this company book an organic WM main event which fans actually want?

The last one must have been WM 30 with Orton vs Batista vs Bryan and that wasn't the original plan either. They were forced to do it because of the fans.

FUCK. THIS. COMPANY.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

It's not the fans job to just "play along/go with" whatever nonsense the company shovels their way, that's not how it works. It's the company's job to put on a believable and enjoyable story that the fans can get invested in and that makes sense. If that doesn't happen, then it's WWE's fault not the fans.

The fans made it VERY clear what they wanted to see, and WWE basically just gave them the proverbial middle finger and went "nah we don't care, we're doing the exact opposite of that." So don't be surprise that there's a backlash to it.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Strategize said:


> Becky will be "Fine" in the sense that she's getting TV time. But as a Character people love and cheer for? Ruined.
> 
> We to stop excusing them for killing babyface after babyface in favor of less popular wrestlers. This isn't the first time with Charlotte either, she's been bordering on Roman territory for years, and it's now finally getting exposed thanks to this stupidity.


 If this leads to Charlotte-Ronda being shit on, I'm all for it :mark :mark

Least deserving main event of all time.


----------



## Matthew Castillo (Jun 9, 2018)

Skyblazer said:


> Becky's promo tonight reminded me of the lengths that NXT used to go to make Asuka the ultimate heel.


It was a very good promo, but I don't think it accomplished what they wanted, because now I want to see Becky take on the world and win.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Yeah Charlotte has held the title more times than Roman, for longer than Roman, has dominated the division more than Roman has, and Roman at least helped get Braun and AJ more over as stars. NO ONE has come out of a feud with Charlotte looking better than when they went in on the MR, no one.


----------



## Manhands (Mar 15, 2018)

The thing is, the promo Becky gave in and of its self was actually really good. She showed, once again, that she is simply on another level than the rest of the women when it comes to mic work. The problem is, it was a promo that should have never been given.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Strategize said:


> Becky will be "Fine" in the sense that she's getting TV time. But as a Character people love and cheer for? Ruined.
> 
> We need to stop excusing them for killing babyface after babyface in favor of less popular wrestlers. This isn't the first time with Charlotte either, she's been bordering on Roman territory for years, and it's now finally getting exposed thanks to this stupidity.


Oh I'm not excusing them. But she'll make the best out a bad situation because she's a good pro wrestler.

And I don't buy into this notion that Charlotte has been bordering on being Roman Reigns for the line because #1, she was heel for most of that time and #2, when she was face, she didn't get booed.

What's happening now is just what happened when WWE finally decided to push Becky and give her fans hope only to pull this swerve.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Strategize said:


> Becky will be "Fine" in the sense that she's getting TV time. But as a Character people love and cheer for? Ruined.


What if she ends up like Ziggler? Years of fans wanting and rallying for her only for WWE to go with EVERY. OTHER. OPTION. Years of that will make a fanbase give up and become indifferent. And you know it's true, we've all seen it happen.


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

Well glad to see SD is just as swell. 

WM35
Reigns vs Constipated Corbin
AJ vs Fat Joe
Ronda vs Charlotte ...champ vs champ
Blubber brothers vs New Day 
Braun vs solid booking
KO vs bravery

If this isn’t the card I am not resubscribing. I want to be entertained kay


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Altering audio levels, just like they do for Roman


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1032078215785984001
vs.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Fans have FINALLY found their new Daniel Bryan. This storyline will take a drastic turn in a few months:

Becky Lynch will win the 2019 Women's Royal Rumble as a face.


----------



## Matthew Castillo (Jun 9, 2018)

LA Park said:


> People don't want to give it a chance because WWE is treating the audience like idiots and ignoring reality. They made Becky into a stereotypical chickenshit heel who blames the fans despite the fact that she's one of the most over women in the WWE. They are desperate to get people to cheer for Charlotte more than Becky. Everything about this feud is unnatural. I know Becky can play a heel, but people don't want to boo her and I don't think they will.
> 
> As a Charlotte fan, I think you should be against this feud because it will cause people to turn on her.


And blaming the fans might actually backfire because it might convince the smarks in the audience to cheer for Becky as hard as they can to try and get a repeat of the Yes Movement. It also doesn't help that she's a woman that's been working to become a wrestler since she was 15 and Charlotte is legacy, making some of the entitlement (at least to a millennial like me) feel like righteous fury that nepotism has won out over hard work and perseverance.


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Fans have FINALLY found their new Daniel Bryan. This storyline will take a drastic turn in a few months:
> 
> Becky Lynch will win the 2019 Women's Royal Rumble as a face.


I wouldn't hold your breath on that front. WWE didn't have a 2.5 billion dollar TV deal then, so they had to listen to the fans to an extent. Now they do, so they will do whatever the hell they want.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Charlotte has been featured more than the WWE champion and the championship feud since she returned.

She got the pull away roster spot, she's the one getting the main event matches and she's the one getting 20 mins a week for her feuds. It's clear they're getting her ready for Ronda and are making her the biggest star on SD.

Hence why guys like AJ, Nakamura and Bryan's booking is so sus.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Heel Becky will be gold by the end of it be a little more patient.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

TD Stinger said:


> And I don't buy into this notion that Charlotte has been bordering on being Roman Reigns for the line because #1, she was heel for most of that time and #2, when she was face, she didn't get booed.


That's because they did a better job hiding it for so long. Like you said, she was a heel. And you can't really go wrong there as long as you don't get crickets. If you get cheered, people like you. If you get booed, you're good at your job. So you get praised either way as long as you can wrestle.

But the fact is Sasha and Bayley were severely hurt as babyfaces during their feuds with her because of boneheaded decisions by creative to protect Charlotte and make sure she comes across as "the women" despite being a heel still.

Then when she did turn babyface, look at who she was feuding with. Nobody cares about Nattie, Carmella or Tamina. So she's not hurting anyone people care about.

Now we reach Asuka. Not as over as Sasha and Bayley were, but still popular. Charlotte beats the streak, they have Asuka verbally suck her off, and a few people got angry. But before she could get any prolonged backlash, Carmella cashed in and all the "outrage" was transferred over to her instead.

Now they've finally fucked up with her and exposed the truth. Becky had all the momentum and sympathy, and Charlotte stole it. And instead of rolling with it and turning Charlotte heel once again, they doubled down and turned Becky. 

This nepotism has been bubbling under the surface for years, now it's in light for everyone to see. The mask is off.


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

Seth Rollins was over as hell during May, and Braun was red hot last year. Neither of them supplanted Roman.

The WWE will NEVER let another Daniel Bryan incident ever happen again. They will do what they do from now on regardless of fan reactions. 

Fans need to stop giving money to this garbage.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Sincere said:


> Altering audio levels, just like they do for Roman
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1032078215785984001
> vs.


*This company can go to fucking hell for doing Becky wrong like that. fpalm*


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Strategize said:


> That's because they did a better job hiding it for so long. Like you said, she was a heel. And you can't really go wrong there as long as you don't get crickets. If you get cheered, people like you. If you get booed, you're good at your job. So you get praised either way as long as you can wrestle.
> 
> But the fact is Sasha and Bayley were severely hurt as babyfaces during their feuds with her because of boneheaded decisions by creative to protect Charlotte and make sure she comes across as "the women" despite being a heel still.
> 
> ...


 First week back she was main eventing SD and she's involved in the very first female pull out brawl + she's getting 20-30 mins a week for her feuds. It's evident they're going all in and trying to make her a big star for the Ronda match.


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

I don’t see where they edited the audio. Quit complaining


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

BTheVampireSlayer said:


> *This company can go to fucking hell for doing Becky wrong like that. fpalm*


Even the little girl wanted to see Becky kick Charlotte's ass :beckylol

WWE can't even manage to get the kids to buy into their bullshit.


----------



## promoter2003 (Nov 1, 2012)

Asuka842 said:


> *It's not the fans job to just "play along/go with" whatever nonsense the company shovels their way, that's not how it works. * It's the company's job to put on a believable and enjoyable story that the fans can get invested in and that makes sense. If that doesn't happen, then it's WWE's fault not the fans.
> 
> The fans made it VERY clear what they wanted to see, and WWE basically just gave them the proverbial middle finger and went "nah we don't care, we're doing the exact opposite of that." So don't be surprise that there's a backlash to it.


For some reason they have taken this approach ever since they took over WCW and ECW in 2001.

I mean really look at how things have been done since then. They just don't care since they are the only game in town.

TOP TEN FU TO THE FANS starting from 2001.

1. Austin turns heel fans didn't want to boo(although I thought it was needed to make him fresh again it still is a FU).

2. Invasion PPV had all kinds of fair weather fans thinking the REAL WCW was going to show up and they didn't. Yes, we on here know the reality of it all although it still was a FU).

3. Brock vs Rock at WM 20. Fans crapped all over it and both guys said FU to the audience over it.

4. HHH reign of Terror (I thought it was needed to help build the WHC, but now looking back it was all for nothing as the belt doesn't even exist anymore lol and no Batista would have been over without the belt in that feud anyways if they just did the break up of Evolution).

5. John Cena reign of Terror pt. 2 (I thought it was entertaining just from the fans perspective of the split audience, but again it was a FU to the fans).

6. The Rock vs Cena 2 rematch that the world did not really want lol.

7. UT losing to Brock at Mania. Shocking moment, but it was still a FU

8. Daniel Bryan being replaced as FOTC by Roman Reigns

9. Brock Lesnar reign of terror with lack of matches and appearances

10. Pick Your Poison with current WWE lol




Ace said:


> Can this company book an organic WM main event which fans actually want?
> 
> The last one must have been WM 30 with Orton vs Batista vs Bryan and that wasn't the original plan either. They were forced to do it because of the fans.
> 
> FUCK. THIS. COMPANY.


One thing they do got right is screwing up potential that's for sure. Bryan can be excused since he had to retire due to injury.

Roman Reigns actually had potential and perhaps if they had just waited until NOW to give him this monster push he probably would be way more over.

Charlotte may be in "amber alert" in a few months if they aren't careful and do what they did to Roman having people turn on her.

Here's the kicker. John Cena is STILL waiting in the grass for his next big push and storyline because IT IS coming lol.

They even ruined Cena vs Reigns potential already.


----------



## Matthew Castillo (Jun 9, 2018)

Styles#Bliss-Nz said:


> Heel Becky will be gold by the end of it be a little more patient.


I mean she was gold tonight, it's just that they are two for two in getting massive face pops from their efforts to make her out as a heel. It's like they went for a Face-Heel turn, but accidentally did a Face-Steve Austin turn.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Sincere said:


> Even the little girl wanted to see Becky kick Charlotte's ass :beckylol
> 
> WWE can't even manage to get the kids to buy into their bullshit.


_*You know you fucked up big time when you can't even get kids to buy into their shit. :beckylol*_


----------



## laurelhenessy (Jul 22, 2018)

I *still* feel this is all leading to Charlotte's inevitable heel turn. She was shoving all the faces who were trying to stop her. I can smell heel turn.

Side note: I love Becky as a heel. She just needs to connect better with the camera. There are times during her promo that she has close-up shots and she's looking down or sideways. 

On the other hand, I read Charlotte being able to put in more offense tonight and showing signs of anger leading towards becoming a dominant heel. I think we'll get Charlotte vs. Becky *INSIDE* Hell in a Cell.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Matthew Castillo said:


> Styles#Bliss-Nz said:
> 
> 
> > Heel Becky will be gold by the end of it be a little more patient.
> ...


Knowing Vince he wants to continue pushing Becky to her limit and likely won't stop regardless.


----------



## GreatBehemoth (Jun 6, 2017)

Dibil14 said:


> People are being too harsh on the old man here. It's just as much Triple H's agenda, if not more so, and Stephanie is probably backing him up on it. Trips has always been a Flair bootlicker. I strongly suspect Vince is just humouring them and personally prefers Alexa. She's the one getting the match with his precious Trish, after all.
> 
> I don't know that we're looking at the birth of Wooman Reigns, though. A ton of people have drank WWE's Kool-Aid and truly believe this woman is the GOAT. There'll be some resistance to her in this feud, but beyond that? I doubt it.


Did you not see what happened to Alexa on Sunday and Monday? They squashed her and the next night made her look like just all the other women and a complete joke with Steph pointing at her in the sling and saying "poor Alexa Bliss" while Alexa has the sad face. Other than the Trish match, Alexa's career is going downhill too.


----------



## Matthew Castillo (Jun 9, 2018)

Styles#Bliss-Nz said:


> Knowing Vince he wants to continue pushing Becky to her limit and likely won't stop regardless.


I agree, but they're so out of touch with the fans that it wouldn't surprise me if by the end of this feud they've accidentally made Becky Lynch the most over face in the company.


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

laurelhenessy said:


> I *still* feel this is all leading to Charlotte's inevitable heel turn. She was shoving all the faces who were trying to stop her. I can smell heel turn.
> .


Faces do that in a brawl too...

Look, it's obvious that Charlotte is meant to be their 'homegrown' female FOTC.

And she may well be scripted to beat Ronda next Wrestlemania too. Soooo...if that is the case, she stays a face


----------



## GreatBehemoth (Jun 6, 2017)

arch.unleash said:


> EVERYBODY in this company is ruined except Roman, Ronda, Charlotte and Alexa. You better get used to it.


Alexa was made to look like a joke the last two nights. You honestly think they still care about her (other than the Trish match)? 

Charlotte, Roman, and Ronda I agree with.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Dibil14 said:


> People are being too harsh on the old man here. It's just as much Triple H's agenda, if not more so, and Stephanie is probably backing him up on it. Trips has always been a Flair bootlicker. I strongly suspect Vince is just humouring them and personally prefers Alexa. She's the one getting the match with his precious Trish, after all.
> 
> I don't know that we're looking at the birth of Wooman Reigns, though. A ton of people have drank WWE's Kool-Aid and truly believe this woman is the GOAT. There'll be some resistance to her in this feud, but beyond that? I doubt it.


This feels a lot like something Vince would think of.

Triple H's face and heel choices, while not perfect (looking at you heel Asuka) typically involve how the crowd will react in some form or fashion. This seems to be the case of Vince choosing who he wanted to be face and who he wanted to be heel. From the context of the story and where everything was going, while it makes sense, it was obvious from the get go who the fans would cheer for and who they would boo. It made little sense to turn Becky here, and in fact it would have made all the sense in the world to turn Charlotte.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

laurelhenessy said:


> I *still* feel this is all leading to Charlotte's inevitable heel turn. She was shoving all the faces who were trying to stop her. I can smell heel turn.


A brawling face has no problem with shoving other faces off to continue the attack. Becky has done this before, herself, as a face. Roman has done this. Plenty of others have done this. It's commonplace.

If they were intending for Charlotte to turn heel, why are they booking Becky to flee in chickenshit fashion? Why are they scripting Becky to attack fans with revisionist history? Why are they manipulating audio levels?

If Charlotte does eventually turn heel at this point, it will be because of how much their original plan is specularly backfiring. But given how they refused to alter course on Roman, I wouldn't hold my breath. WWE is stubborn where their golden children are concerned.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

GreatBehemoth said:


> Alexa was made to look like a joke the last two nights. You honestly think they still care about her (other than the Trish match)?
> 
> Charlotte, Roman, and Ronda I agree with.


Holy fuck, this bitch who can't take a fucking bump got the biggest push in the history of this business including Roman Reigns and John Cena. She jobbed to the biggest star in the company last night and is getting the biggest match at Evolution just because. What a brutal burial it is, poor Alexa.


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

Sincere said:


> Altering audio levels, just like they do for Roman
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1032078215785984001
> vs.


Finally a hard ass proof that WWE doesn't care about the fans, and the top guys and girls on the main roster has already been set in stone, just like lead actors and actress in a movies/drama series. They think they're producing an emmy worthy TV-series :mj4 Vince sure hates the very thing that made him rich in the first place :lol


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

Such epic, ass-backwards miscasting with this feud. Charlotte should've won the title and STILL turned heel at Summerslam against Becky, leading to a title match at Evolution where Becky finally wins it.

Good luck to Charlotte and Becky trying to tell any sort of story here that makes any sense, they're gonna need it.

I winced through Becky's promo tonight.

"Were any of you really on my side, though?"

All of Brooklyn: "YES!"


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

At least Becky and Charlotte are getting a feud and a possible match. Bayley and Sasha are stuck wearing matching outfits and losing to the Riott Squad every week.

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

arch.unleash said:


> Holy fuck, this bitch who can't take a fucking bump got the biggest push in the history of this business including Roman Reigns and John Cena. She jobbed to the biggest star in the company last night and is getting the biggest match at Evolution just because. What a brutal burial it is, poor Alexa.


Bumps mean nothing. She takes the regular bumps and is protected from taking too many stupid career shortening ones. Oh, the horror. She can sell better than most of the women and selling is, was, and always will be far more important than bumping. Bumping is a modern thing that was overused and now has become expected every single night. It should be saved for big matches in heated feuds not just because they can do it.


----------



## GreatBehemoth (Jun 6, 2017)

arch.unleash said:


> Holy fuck, this bitch who can't take a fucking bump got the biggest push in the history of this business including Roman Reigns and John Cena. She jobbed to the biggest star in the company last night and is getting the biggest match at Evolution just because. What a brutal burial it is, poor Alexa.


That's not what I'm talking about. I'm talking about what the hell is going to happen to her in the next few months, besides the Trish match. Not about the past. She's a joke now and was made to look like one the past two days. That tells me, Vince is starting to get over his Alexa now. Hell, I wouldn't be surprised if she's in the women's battle royal at Mania next year on the pre show.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

It's sad because Becky's promo was amazing as far as delivery and intensity but the content brought it down. No need to insult the fans in order to get heat, especially when it doesn't make any sense. Orton did the samething and didn't make sense with him either. Now if Roman turns heel it would make sense for him to insult the fans because they have been booing him nonstop for the past 4 years. But in Becky's case the fans have been fully behind her.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Bumps mean nothing. She takes the regular bumps and is protected from taking too many stupid career shortening ones. Oh, the horror. She can sell better than most of the women and selling is, was, and always will be far more important than bumping. Bumping is a modern thing that was overused and now has become expected every single night. It should be saved for big matches in heated feuds not just because they can do it.


Sorry, maybe I didn't phrase it right. She can't wrestle worth shit, she's embarrassingly terrible, that's what I meant. She's a 5 time champ while being a non-wrestler, that what makes her the most overpushed "talent" in history. It's like Paul Heyman winning 5 WWE titles, the same exact situation.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

arch.unleash said:


> Sorry, maybe I didn't phrase it right. She can't wrestle worth shit, she's embarrassingly terrible, that's what I meant. She's a 5 time champ while being a non-wrestler, that what makes her the most overpushed "talent" in history. It's like Paul Heyman winning 5 WWE titles, the same exact situation.


Define what makes someone a good wrestler. Mark Henry was an absolutely terrible wrestler but he was extremely effective when utilized properly. Great matches and technical proficiency mean less than zilch in the long run. Characters and personalities matter because they are what people become attached to. They are what keeps people invested between the matches. I'm not saying that Alexa has a genre defining character or personality but the personality she is portraying comes across in her work. I'd take her shitty high school girl character work over any wrestler currently using the "I'm a better wrestler than you" approach.

I don't get into angry hyperbolic arguments just because I happen to not enjoy a performer so I'll leave your bitter ranting about pushes alone.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Considering that Alexa is the one who's getting a match with Trish Stratus, a woman who WWE constantly holds up as one of the all time greats, when Trish is doing a one-off most likely. Of all of the women that they could have chosen to face Trish, they chose her. So yeah, it's hard to argue that they suddenly don't value her anymore. She lost to the female Brock Lesnar, in WWE's minds anyway, essentially. No one was beating Ronda that night.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

GreatBehemoth said:


> Did you not see what happened to Alexa on Sunday and Monday? They squashed her and the next night made her look like just all the other women and a complete joke with Steph pointing at her in the sling and saying "poor Alexa Bliss" while Alexa has the sad face. Other than the Trish match, Alexa's career is going downhill too.


Even Cena has been squashed and humiliated. WWE is willing to go very far to put over UFC fighters, but I've no doubt Bliss is going to be fine. She'll still be favoured over everyone who isn't Ronda or Charlotte. This is just a temporary break from the top spot. WWE will probably put her on Smackdown in the next draft so she can go right back to dominating, safely away from the other two.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

GreatBehemoth said:


> That's not what I'm talking about. I'm talking about what the hell is going to happen to her in the next few months, besides the Trish match. Not about the past. She's a joke now and was made to look like one the past two days. That tells me, Vince is starting to get over his Alexa now. Hell, I wouldn't be surprised if she's in the women's battle royal at Mania next year on the pre show.


I'm sure Vince will find something for her to do. As for her being a joke, no-one was taking her serious against Ronda anyway.

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Define what makes someone a good wrestler. Mark Henry was an absolutely terrible wrestler but he was extremely effective when utilized properly. Great matches and technical proficiency mean less than zilch in the long run. Characters and personalities matter because they are what people become attached to. They are what keeps people invested between the matches. I'm not saying that Alexa has a genre defining character or personality but the personality she is portraying comes across in her work. I'd take her shitty high school girl character work over any wrestler currently using the "I'm a better wrestler than you" approach.
> 
> I don't get into angry hyperbolic arguments just because I happen to not enjoy a performer so I'll leave your bitter ranting about pushes alone.


Well I can be hyperbolic at times but I assure you this is not the case here. The enormous push she's gotten over girls who busted their asses to make women wrestling worth a damn like Sasha, Bayley and Becky is a solid reason to be pissed and use some words that will sound hyperbolic. Her matches were booked like fucking Brock Lesnar, she was squashing girls left and right. I 100% agree with your statement about characters being the most important aspect of wrestling, that's why the product sucks right now. But even with that Alexa is still terrible, she's a less than average talker because in my book speaking coherent English isn't great promo work. She's a terrible character worker too because doing the same KG2 facial expression for 3 years and in every situation and saying "This is RUDE" is laughably bad character work. 

I can't give you a clear definition of what a good wrestler is. It's a mix of multiple factors like character work, selling, the technical aspect, facial expressions, interacting with the crowd, and actually looking the part. And I'm sure as hell that Alexa has none of those. She's one of the worst wrestlers in the company, she's on the level of girls like Lana. For the record, Mark Henry was a very good wrestler, he was having very good matches with everyone ranging from Rey Mysterio to Big Show, but they went unnoticed because of his injuries. He had a good combination of those factors I mentioned above.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

GreatBehemoth said:


> That's not what I'm talking about. I'm talking about what the hell is going to happen to her in the next few months, besides the Trish match. Not about the past. She's a joke now and was made to look like one the past two days. That tells me, Vince is starting to get over his Alexa now. Hell, I wouldn't be surprised if she's in the women's battle royal at Mania next year on the pre show.


Don't worry about her, she's more protected than Roman Reigns, they'll find something to shove her down our throats. She'll probably be involved with some male wrestler and get even more TV time like AJ Lee used to do. She's ruined the careers of every woman sh'es feuded with (except Ronda and Charlotte because they're above her in the bullshit order), now it's time to ruin some male careers.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

It's interesting that WWE uploaded this. You can clearly see Charlotte was bothered by the boos and was looking at the fans in a not so pleasant way. I think there's a chance WWE is planning a double switch in this feud. They were smart enough to pull a bait and switch on the Barclays crowd on Sunday after all. One thing to consider is Rousey is a face — so there's good reason to have Charlotte as the heel in that feud. She's going to have to carry most of the build up anyways. As a heel it will be much easier.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Boy Wonder said:


> It's interesting that WWE uploaded this. You can clearly see Charlotte was bothered by the boos and was looking at the fans in a not so pleasant way. I think there's a chance WWE is planning a double switch in this feud. They were smart enough to pull a bait and switch on the Barclays crowd on Sunday after all. One thing to consider is Rousey is a face — so there's good reason to have Charlotte as the heel in that feud. She's going to have to carry most of the build up anyways. As a heel it will be much easier.


The problem with that is that Charlotte is going to win the Ronda feud. WWE is not going to put over a heel in the first ever womens main event, nor will they put UFC over WWE in such an instance. Having a heel win the first womens main event while Cole prattles on about history and evolution this and evolution that as the pyro goes off just isn't happening. 

Charlotte is just Roman now. That's just how it is.


----------



## LA Park (Jul 24, 2018)

The Boy Wonder said:


> It's interesting that WWE uploaded this. You can clearly see Charlotte was bothered by the boos and was looking at the fans in a not so pleasant way. I think there's a chance WWE is planning a double switch in this feud. They were smart enough to pull a bait and switch on the Barclays crowd on Sunday after all. One thing to consider is Rousey is a face — so there's good reason to have Charlotte as the heel in that feud. She's going to have to carry most of the build up anyways. As a heel it will be much easier.


They might do face vs face


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> The problem with that is that Charlotte is going to win the feud. WWE is not going to put over a heel in the first ever womens main event, nor will they put UFC over WWE in such an instance.
> 
> Charlotte is just Roman now. That's just how it is.


Even as a heel they could always have Rousey and Charlotte shake hands after the match, thus turning Charlotte back to a face.


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

I am loving the heel turn for Becky, as a face, she lost almost every ppv she wrestled in for about a year. It is fact that heels get championship opportunity. What better way for Charlotte to lose than to her best friend. Becky is going to be champion again probably at Hell in the Cell.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Upstart474 said:


> I am loving the heel turn for Becky, as a face, she lost almost every ppv she wrestled in for about a year. It is fact that heels get championship opportunity. What better way for Charlotte to lose than to her best friend. Becky is going to be champion again probably at Hell in the Cell.


Exactly. And this could lead to Becky (c) vs. Asuka for the SD Women's Title at WM35.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Sometimes a heel turn means to wake up to reality and start loving yourself. Becky turning against Charlotte was the right thing to do, but these idiots shouldn't try to make Becky get hated by fans, that's not going to work. She should be more like a loved tweener.


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

Strategize said:


> What the actual fuck was that?
> 
> I can't believe they've fucked this up again. First they ruin Sasha vs Bayley with endless teasing and not following through, now they've ruined this with retarded character alignments. They can't tell the easiest stories possible because it doesn't fit with their backwards agenda.
> 
> ...


Disagreed completely. Becky's heel promo was amazing. Give it more than a week to percolate here.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

AlexaBliss4Life said:


> Disagreed completely. Becky's heel promo was amazing. Give it more than a week to percolate here.


Agreed, Love the Promo..Give it time


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

I actually like Charlotte so she is nothing like Reigns to me. There is a difference between thinking someone is trash and having it forced, then me actually liking a wrestler and them getting a strong push. I agree she is getting pushed a little too hard, but I don't mind it personally she seems like a legitimate dominant wrestler so it makes sense to me that she is dominating the division. She's huge compared to everyone and ridiculously athletic. It makes sense that a strong athlete with great wrestling ability dominates. Would I like to see a different champion? Yes, I want Beck Lynch she is a favorite of mines. Do I mind Charlotte? No she's cool I enjoy her matches a lot. Sometimes you have to shake things up though, having Charlotte be a 7 time champion so quick (shes been around for like 4 years) is pretty ridiculous. 

Becky Lynch should be champion it's her time right now. She's a great worker. I'm not mad that Charlotte is champion though.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Meh as long as Becky is viscous and not making me want to kick a cat every time she says straight fire I'm good with this


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

If they want to send Charlotte to Raw and have her feud with Raw Women's Champion Ronda, they should just give the SmackDown Women's Championship to Becky. Am I right? :becky2


----------



## Ucok (Sep 29, 2017)

Now I'm feel worry about Big E jokes about Charlotte title win will become true


----------



## takerstyles2 (Apr 9, 2018)

It's really crazy how she cut an amazing promo that looked like it was from the heart and people are complaining about the fucking booking. I agree she probably shouldn't be the heel in this story but what the fuck thats so minor in comparison to the fact that becky cut one of the best promos all year. It is something that is easily correctable and if they go out and have great promos and matches what fuck does it matter which one is face and which one is heel. Im not even a huge fan of Becky going into this I always liked her but I didn't expect this, it was amazing work. Maybe instead of just bitching and complaining about the booking just enjoy some good wrestling stuff when it actually happens.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

DX-Superkick said:


> What if she ends up like Ziggler? Years of fans wanting and rallying for her only for WWE to go with EVERY. OTHER. OPTION. Years of that will make a fanbase give up and become indifferent. And you know it's true, we've all seen it happen.


That's what is going to happen. And just like Ziggler, once she's zero motivated and coasts around, some assholes will have the audacity to blame her, because how dare an employee not give 110% and kill themselves for a job that shits on them at every turn ?


----------



## justincase (Jul 24, 2018)

Charlotte has won Women's championship like 7 times and Roman has won world titles like only 3 times. So who's overpushed?


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

takerstyles2 said:


> It's really crazy how she cut an amazing promo that looked like it was from the heart and people are complaining about the fucking booking. I agree she probably shouldn't be the heel in this story but what the fuck thats so minor in comparison to the fact that becky cut one of the best promos all year. It is something that is easily correctable and if they go out and have great promos and matches what fuck does it matter which one is face and which one is heel. Im not even a huge fan of Becky going into this I always liked her but I didn't expect this, it was amazing work. Maybe instead of just bitching and complaining about the booking just enjoy some good wrestling stuff when it actually happens.




Attacking the fans is not from the heart I mean Becky was praising her fans just before Summerslam. It was unnatural 


The reason why everyone is pissed is because Becky as a face never got her payoff(winning the title) and that Charlotte's suppose to be the good guy even though Becky has a legit gripe against her. Charlotte's overpushed with her 7 title reigns while Becky has had 1 title match in the last 15 months and is 5-18 on PPV. Why would fans boo a women who clawed her way to a title match for a year and cheer a women who has 7 title reigns and just had the title a few months ago?


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

takerstyles2 said:


> It's really crazy how she cut an amazing promo that looked like it was from the heart and people are complaining about the fucking booking. I agree she probably shouldn't be the heel in this story but what the fuck thats so minor in comparison to the fact that becky cut one of the best promos all year. It is something that is easily correctable and if they go out and have great promos and matches what fuck does it matter which one is face and which one is heel. Im not even a huge fan of Becky going into this I always liked her but I didn't expect this, it was amazing work. Maybe instead of just bitching and complaining about the booking just enjoy some good wrestling stuff when it actually happens.


Oh, I'm sorry. I guess I should just take Vince's cock straight down my throat while I'm at it?

No, the fact that she's heel is not "minor". Charlotte could be *main-eventing* wrestlemaina next year, you do realize that right? Most likely as a babyface aswell, everything they've done with her in the past 3 years has been prepping her for this and they're about to fall short just before the finish line.

She's getting booed out of the fucking building, meanwhile the dastardly heel is ironically becoming the most over babyface on the roster. 

If they continue, Charlotte is the next Roman Reigns, and Becky is another ruined popular babyface. They aren't gonna "correct" it, they didn't with Regins, they won't with Charlotte.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

BarrettBarrage said:


> Stop trusting this company to actually use their brains and to read a room.
> 
> They only succeed despite themselves it seems.
> 
> It's why I stopped watching their weekly shows, it's so fucking braindead.


This says it all. :lol You even used the "read the room" expression as I did in a post following Becky's ill-advised heel turn at Summerslam.

WWE is consistently myopic and WWE almost always takes the path of most resistance. It's bizarre but they love to troll their fans more than anything these days, apparently.


----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

The last time they read a room correctly was when they had competition, Now they have fcuk you money and they will do what they want but it always ends up backfiring because fans see through the BS, The only person this hurts is Charlotte, Becky is going to end up been a megastar in spite of their booking


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Funny thing is Becky felt like the biggest star on the show. The show that has AJ Styles, Samoa Joe, Daniel Bryan, Shinsuke Nakamura, Jeff Hardy, Randy Orton etc. I also liked her promo on the fans too. Cause you could realize that unlike hundreds of before, she wasn't really sure to attack them and she was still feeling the disappointment. We are accustomed to see a wrestler turn heel and go ballistic to the fans instantly. This felt real. Kudos to her.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

No, it didn't feel real. Hence why the crowd completely rejected it. They know that she didn't even believe it herself and that she was just reading a contrived script given to her by an out of touch old billionaire and his cronies.

And SDL is in Toronto next week, so good luck getting her booed there either.


----------



## GreatBehemoth (Jun 6, 2017)

Dibil14 said:


> Even Cena has been squashed and humiliated. WWE is willing to go very far to put over UFC fighters, but I've no doubt Bliss is going to be fine. She'll still be favoured over everyone who isn't Ronda or Charlotte. This is just a temporary break from the top spot. WWE will probably put her on Smackdown in the next draft so she can go right back to dominating, safely away from the other two.


The main deciding factor if they actually care about Bliss is if she's in the women's battle royal at Mania next year. If she's in that match, the answer will be clear to the question of if they actually still care about Bliss anymore.


----------



## GreatBehemoth (Jun 6, 2017)

arch.unleash said:


> Don't worry about her, she's more protected than Roman Reigns, they'll find something to shove her down our throats. She'll probably be involved with some male wrestler and get even more TV time like AJ Lee used to do. She's ruined the careers of every woman sh'es feuded with (except Ronda and Charlotte because they're above her in the bullshit order), now it's time to ruin some male careers.


Like I said in the above reply, if she's in the women's battle royal at Mania next year, that'll be the answer to the question if they actually care about her anymore.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

This is stupid.

Turning your most popular babyface heel for absolutely no reason against a unsympathetic babyface who's WAY better as a heel.

What's wrong with turning Charlotte heel? It's not like Charlotte is some massive merch mover or anything so why not? Let her be what she's meant to be.


----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

Give it a month and people will be saying, I can't believe Becky Lynch was ever a babyface, She's that good


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

thegockster said:


> Give it a month and people will be saying, I can't believe Becky Lynch was ever a babyface, She's that good


This has nothing to do with Becky's talent and everything to with WWE's blatant nepotism and bias towards Charlotte. It's harder to be a naturally loved babyface than a heel. And they're on course to ruining yet another one. 

So forgive me for not just sitting back and letting them shove this forced garbage down my throat.


----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

Strategize said:


> This has nothing to do with Becky's talent and everything to with WWE's blatant nepotism and bias towards Charlotte. It's harder to be a naturally loved babyface than a heel. And they're on course to ruining yet another one.
> 
> So forgive me for not just sitting back and letting them shove this forced garbage down my throat.


I have wanted her to be a heel for a while so I'm not complaining, I thought her delivery and how she controlled the crowd last night was top notch, The script was terrible but I'm not going to cry over something that will get her more over in the long run, All the top stars have been heels at some point it did them no harm, A more aggressive Becky Lynch is good television, I fear for Charlotte more than anyone because she is a bad face who is going to get booed out of the building


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

It also has to do with people getting tired of making it clear who they're behind, only for WWE to basically give them the middle finger and go "we don't care, you're like who we tell you to like and we'll do whatever we want to do HAHAHAHA."

They basically got fans hopes up that Becky would FINALLY get her moment, only to have her eat the pin in the biggest match (as many were afraid they would) and LOLCharlotteWinsAgainLOL. And then they had to gumption to try and LIE to people and make Becky the villain in this, yeah people aren't going to buy it.

Especially since everyone remembers Charlotte's actions as a heel, including screwing Becky over.


----------



## Matthew Castillo (Jun 9, 2018)

Strategize said:


> Oh, I'm sorry. I guess I should just take Vince's cock straight down my throat while I'm at it?
> 
> No, the fact that she's heel is not "minor". Charlotte could be *main-eventing* wrestlemaina next year, you do realize that right? Most likely as a babyface aswell, everything they've done with her in the past 3 years has been prepping her for this and they're about to fall short just before the finish line.
> 
> ...


People talk about how this is going to ruin Becky Lynch, but short of taking her off TV out of pure spite, she's going to come out of this looking like a million bucks. Charlotte is the one with a lot to lose, she's the face of the Woman's Division and to be honest she's been pretty good at it. She's better at playing heel than she is at playing face, but she's not terrible at the latter and up until this massive, massive miscalculation they've done a good job of protecting her in this role, but this could turn into X-Pac heat very quickly because they've backed the wrong horse.


thegockster said:


> Give it a month and people will be saying, I can't believe Becky Lynch was ever a babyface, She's that good


If it continues like this? No, they will be saying Becky Lynch *is* my favorite babyface. The crowd buys Becky's reaction, they buy her promo, they buy everything about this angle, except for who is the hero and who is the villain.


----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

Matthew Castillo said:


> If it continues like this? No, they will be saying Becky Lynch *is* my favorite babyface. The crowd buys Becky's reaction, they buy her promo, they buy everything about this angle, except for who is the hero and who is the villain.


I'm just talking about how she will be as a heel, The crowd will cheer for who they want to cheer for but give it a few weeks and a few aggressive beatdowns and people will see how good she can be in the role


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Exactly. And this could lead to Becky (c) vs. Asuka for the SD Women's Title at WM35.


Well, with Ronda vs. Charlotte a given, this is the SD match fans will want. It's the biggest match. It's the best match. It's the match that makes the most sense.

Which all mean there's a stronger chance that it doesn't happen than that it does.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

That was a fantastic promo by Becky and it's absolute nonsense that Charlotte is similar to Reigns. Sure, she is pushed but she gets good reactions. For being a face, she gets the reactions a face should get. Yes, she did get booed last night but anyone in the WWE would get booed against Becky Lynch. She is the most talented and best performer on the roster unlike Reigns and actually justifies her push. And the show doesn't always revolve around Charlotte. There have been times where Charlotte has taken a backseat and wasn't involved in the big programs. 

As far as this feud goes, I would like to see Becky walk out victorious with the title and take it to WM and fight Asuka while Charlotte wins the Royal Rumble and goes to Raw to fight Ronda Rousey.


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

It has nothing to do with Becky's performance as a heel and more to do with booking. Becky at this point has become too popular to really be booed over Charlotte, so the only thing they can do to cool her off and job her repeatedly a la Sasha and every other woman (that the WWE didn't want too popular) who has been cooled off in the past 3 years. Which is what they will do in the Charlotte feud.

You guys keep hoping Becky is going to walk out with the title in this feud. It's very very likely not happening. Just like when everyone thought her push the last 2 months would lead to something, and all it did was a heel turn. 

If they WANTED Becky to have her "moment", they would have gave it to her at her hottest, which was SummerSlam. She has never been more over on the main roster than she is now. This feud has the seeds of terrible booking, and she's going to get cooled off for sure the more it drags, unless they give her the title. Which they probably won't. They don't want someone, especially someone who is NOT a Chosen One, getting some huge ovation over beating Charlotte.

This is playing out almost exactly like AJ-Nakamura, except with the wrong crowd reactions.


----------



## Anglefan4lifeV1 (Aug 22, 2016)

The True Believer said:


> I don’t see why Becky won’t get it. If the main event for next year’s WM is supposedly going to be Charlotte vs. Ronda Rousey, then one of them is going to have to be the challenger. Given that Rousey’s the womens division’s biggest investment right now, it’s going to be Charlotte. That means that she won’t be champion by the the Rumble comes around because she’d have to win the match in order to challenge Rousey. If that’s the case, then Charlotte’s going to have to drop the belt soon, and I see no reason for it to be anyone else but Becky.
> 
> Who else is a viable possibility? The IIconics? Carmella? Asuka, maybe? I see no reason to think that Becky’s not the most likely candidate.


Are we sure this isnt happening at survivor series? They are champs and they have the champ vs champ matches now right? 

Also cant see how to book Becky with Charlotte Bayley and Sasha for the horsewomen vs horsewomen match that was rumored with this fresh turn.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

People thinking that Becky will be fine in the long run... look what what happened to Sasha or Bayley. If for some reason Becky pulls off a decent heel she will be jobbed out to death to kill her momentum, like all the heels in WWE, but, if she keeps getting strong reactions like she has been getting, she will be taken off tv, hell, Asuka hasn't been on tv in a month and Naomi, up until last night, wasn't on tv since MITB, so it's not like WWE is afraid of taking people off tv for a long period of time. Whether you want it to hear it or not Becky IS NOT one of the biggest stars in the company, so they can take her out of tv and sure, she may get some chants the first 2-3 weeks, but will people hijack shows like with Daniel Bryan? I don't think that's likely. WWE has managed to get Daniel Bryan less over, do you think they won't succeed with Becky? If they put her in a 50/50 feud with Absolution or the IIconics do you think she will remain as over as she is right now?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Becky will rise above booking. :becky


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> People thinking that Becky will be fine in the long run... look what what happened to Sasha or Bayley. If for some reason Becky pulls off a decent heel she will be jobbed out to death to kill her momentum, like all the heels in WWE, but, if she keeps getting strong reactions like she has been getting, she will be taken off tv, hell, Asuka hasn't been on tv in a month and Naomi, up until last night, wasn't on tv since MITB, so it's not like WWE is afraid of taking people off tv for a long period of time. Whether you want it to hear it or not Becky IS NOT one of the biggest stars in the company, so they can take her out of tv and sure, she may get some chants the first 2-3 weeks, but will people hijack shows like with Daniel Bryan? I don't think that's likely. WWE has managed to get Daniel Bryan less over, do you think they won't succeed with Becky? If they put her in a 50/50 feud with Absolution or the IIconics do you think she will remain as over as she is right now?


I'm not so sure. After years of awful booking, she's the most over on the roster.



SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> Becky will rise above booking. :becky


She already has.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

I am actually surprised, Charlotte was and still continues to be an overrated hack who can't wrestle or has any concept of ring psychology or facial expressions. I have been saying this for months.

At least Reigns is pushed because he looks like a Samoan Thor, Charlotte gets pushed because of who her daddy is, and her daddy's relationship with a certain son-in-law. So no, this is not something new, not only is she she just as bad as Reigns, I honestly think she is even worse. 

I also have on good authority that Charlotte's segments don't do well at all in the ratings quarters (in fact they are one of the lowest on the show, which is why she is on Smackdown and not RAW). Furthermore, as much of a flack that Lesnar gets, his quarters do really well, which is more than I can say for Charlotte, who supposedly is going to ME the next year's WM, which again has more to do with Rousey than Charlotte.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Whoanma said:


> I'm not so sure. After years of awful booking, she's the most over on the roster.


Only because they started heating her back up again. Yeah, she's always been at least semi-over, just like Sasha and Bayley are despite the endless meandering.

But what's happened over the past few months has put her in prime position. The MITB tease, beating all the heels, and now this. If it wasn't for the nonsensical heel turn it would literally be the *perfect* babyface booking.

That's how retarded this creative team is, they actually finally booked a babyface well, but *too well* for what the actual goal was. fpalm


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

It's Sami Zayn all over again. These mindless fucks tried to turn Bayley on Sasha too.
It's actually ridiculous and obvious that they're going for controversy over logic and ability even(Charlotte is cringe af).


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

Don't be afraid to Boo Becky as a heel since she continue cutting promos like this. I've mentioned that Becky's work has been fantastic, the problem is that Charlotte isn't really a sympathetic foil.


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

BTheVampireSlayer said:


> *This company can go to fucking hell for doing Becky wrong like that. fpalm*


It was still real loud though.


----------



## Bratista (Jan 18, 2018)

Nepotism running wild over common sense in WWE as per fucking usual.
Becky Lynch a heel? Yeah good luck with that Vince and Bucky Beaver.


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

I liked the segment :shrug


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

One issue, is just _how the hell are fans supposed to react_ to this? 

Do they play along & boo her, and then get upset when at the conclusion of the feud she gets tossed aside for the next heel in line for Charlotte to beat?

Or do they defiantly cheer her? And then get upset when at the conclusion of the feud she gets tossed aside for the next heel in line for Charlotte to beat? 

Are fans supposed to bring signs along that say _"Hey Vince, what reaction would you like us to give in order for you to actually give Becky a consistant push and some favorable booking? We can accommodate if you just let us know! Thanks!"_


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Skyblazer said:


> Don't be afraid to Boo Becky as a heel since she continue cutting promos like this. I've mentioned that Becky's work has been fantastic, the problem is that Charlotte isn't really a sympathetic foil.


No-one but Becky can play the sympathetic face on Smackdown. Maybe Naomi.

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

GreatBehemoth said:


> That's not what I'm talking about. I'm talking about what the hell is going to happen to her in the next few months, besides the Trish match. Not about the past. She's a joke now and was made to look like one the past two days. That tells me, Vince is starting to get over his Alexa now. Hell, I wouldn't be surprised if she's in the women's battle royal at Mania next year on the pre show.


Alexa will always be near championships, all the higher-ups love her. In no way is she a joke just because Ronda quickly beat her. Anyone in that spot would've been steamrolled. Try again.


----------



## LA Park (Jul 24, 2018)

Charlotte is not a sympathetic character at all.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Manhands (Mar 15, 2018)

Not sure if its been mentioned here yet, but the video of the segment on the WWE youtube channel totally skips over the part when Becky goes after the fans. Now, this may simply be for time reasons, but with out that part in there what Becky is saying sounds perfectly reasonable and justifiable. I wonder if they are changing their mind on the heel turn.


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

JDP2016 said:


> No-one but Becky can play the sympathetic face on Smackdown. Maybe Naomi.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


There is Naomi & Paige. Since Paige can't really wrestle, Becky can bully her for heat. Becky on twitter since the turn has been very Zero fucks given.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Well she's going to end up with a new theme


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

I personally think that she walked out there with instructions to shift to insulting fans if they continued to cheer. The shift was very clear. It went from being strictly directed at her animosity towards Charlotte to the direct approach to the fans. I can’t help but wonder if she had instructions to just stick to Charlotte if the fans had booed her.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Won the Women's Championship at the largest Wrestlemania, won the first Women's Hell In The Cell match, defeated Alexa Bliss, ended Asuka's streak, AND already tied with Trish Stratus's title wins. (NXT Title doesn't count.)

Charlotte Flair is Vince McMahon's golden girl.

- Vic


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Skyblazer said:


> There is Naomi & Paige. Since Paige can't really wrestle, Becky can bully her for heat. Becky on twitter since the turn has been very Zero fucks given.


Yeah but Paige was the one who gave Charlotte her opportunity in the first place so if fans are smart, which is asking a lot, they won't feel bad for her if Becky kicks her ass.


----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)

I'm hoping Becky stays well and doesn't get injured during this run. That's all :lol


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

Charlotte sucks and has always sucked in my opinion, she's worse than Roman Reigns, overrated and overpushed.

On the other hand, i think Becky is better than ever right now. I like how she's showing attitude and intensity, if only all wrestlers were this passionate i would enjoy the show a lot more. I used to not care about Becky at all but now i enjoy her.


----------



## Disruptive_One (May 29, 2018)

I agree on the Charlotte portion of the premise. WWE better be very careful with her.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

WWEfan4eva said:


> Well she's going to end up with a new theme



Fuck that shit. Generic AF


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The saddest part is that they are so delusional that they think they are doing the right thing


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1032388996775600128
This shit will backfire something fierce


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordecay said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1032388996775600128


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mordecay said:


> The saddest part is that they are so delusional that they think they are doing the right thing
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1032388996775600128
> This shit will backfire something fierce


I love how he thinks it's just a binary choice, like it's either a heel, or a goofy babyface. How about take the cornball parts of her out of her act and have her as a more serious babyface? 

I love "fresh" too. Giving Carmella the womens title was "fresh" and look how that shit turned out. 

Charlotte as the heel and Becky as the babyface is what people want because it makes *sense*. Because it's not defying your audience. Because it prevents shit like this from happening:



> Becky: You fans never supported me!
> 
> Fans: Becky! Becky! Becky!


Ryan Satin should know better since he's allegedly an insider.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> The saddest part is that they are so delusional that they think they are doing the right thing
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1032388996775600128
> This shit will backfire something fierce


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

I wish women's wrestling was more popular so the fans might actually try and pull a Daniel Bryan with Becky if they keep up the retarded booking. Sadly I just don't think that's the case. This so called "push" feels more like they're building to feed to Charlotte which sucks. And I'm a Charlotte fan too, it's just nonsensical the direction they've taken things.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

People would be less skeptical about WWE and their booking if they didn't have a reputation of screwing things up. You can just look at a recent event, Asuka, and see how they completely ruined her. That's why people are worried about Becky being booked as a heel because it most likely is going to lead to Charlotte being triumphed over the cowardly heel, Becky. The result after that being Becky going back to being completely ignored but now without the support of the fans.


----------



## Ucok (Sep 29, 2017)

Need to remind you guy

Vince and WWE always push their own(homegrown) talent as the priority with the condition fans like them.

Look at SHIELD,among of them, who's the guy who never worked for indie or any promotion outside WWE? It's Roman because Dean was famous when he worked for CZW as John Moxley while Seth with ROH as Tyler Black.

While in 4HW case, it's Charlotte who never work for any other promotion while we can't ignore the fact she's one of Ric's daughter and the rest of girl already worked for several promotion before jump in to WWE


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Unlike Roman, they have turned Charlotte before in the past, so I could see them doing a double turn with Becky in the near future. Guess we'll see, but that's what I'm hoping.


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

Charlotte was heel in the past before they decided on her being FFOTC (Female Face of the Company). I've doubts there is a plan on turning Charlotte heel again in the near future.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> The saddest part is that they are so delusional that they think they are doing the right thing
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1032388996775600128
> This shit will backfire something fierce


Am I the only one that doesn't consider being built up to be fed to Charlotte "a push"? It's just more of the shitty status quo.


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

Mordecay said:


> The saddest part is that they are so delusional that they think they are doing the right thing
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1032388996775600128
> This shit will backfire something fierce


LMAO road dogg is a fucking idiot.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

I have no interest for heel Charlotte.

Heel Becky is actually interesting concept. I look forward to see how it continues. I dont know why you all are shouting from rooftops how she's been ruined. You've seen what? One segment? And now she's ruined? Good grief, how the fuck are none of ya'll employed by WWE by now?


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

PrettyLush said:


> LMAO road dogg is a fucking idiot.


He really is.

They actually didn't see this coming at all, apparently, and also seem to continue to ignore the objective realities taking place right in front of them, on their own show.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1032431062570463232


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Sincere said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1032431062570463232


:lmao

If you gave Road Dogg an enema, he could be buried in a matchbox.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

God Road Dogg is a delusional moron.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Yes as much of a push as shinsuke got for turning heel. Except there are no lower belts for Becky to be thrown a bone with.


----------



## Mear (Aug 16, 2018)

DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> Am I the only one that doesn't consider being built up to be fed to Charlotte "a push"? It's just more of the shitty status quo.


That she will still be pushed in 5 months is a question but right now, Becky Lynch is the most important woman on Smackdown and was promoted as a important part of the show so yeah, it is a push right now


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Yeah keep digging that hole deeper Road Dogg you fucking moron.

People need to stop hiding behind "B-bu-but she can be a good heel". This isn't about that, they're trying to use this to benefit and protect Charlotte once again, and since it's backfired, they're in full damage control mode. In long run, Becky will go right back to just being another random women on the roster.

Listen to me, if you want Becky to be given what you think she deserves, you can't let up and just let them walk all over you. 

I get it, it's Vince, he doesn't listen to the fans. But it's the only way, if you just accept this shit, she'll end up right back to where she was just a few months ago, just with less fans because she's a heel.


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

Mear said:


> That she will still be pushed in 5 months is a question but right now, Becky Lynch is the most important woman on Smackdown and was promoted as a important part of the show so yeah, it is a push right now


Well there are TV/Screen time pushes, which is cyclical, and then there are title pushes. Based on TV time, Asuka was the most important woman on Smackdown about 1.5 months ago during the Ellsworth "feud" and now she's on the backburner doing nothing waiting for the next cycle to come back to her. But it wasn't a "real" push in terms of the title, since she didn't win it. We know now Becky wasn't being pushed to a title, or she would have won at SummerSlam at her hottest moment. 

Some people are still holding out that Becky might win the title here against Charlotte, but the moment for her has arguably passed already, even though she's at her hottest now in terms of interest. 

Becky probably won't win the title during this particular cycle of hers now, especially against someone as strongly protected as Charlotte, who is now being quietly prepped for Wrestlemania 35. And remember, Becky already beat Charlotte clean once this summer on TV (in an unimportant match). And Charlotte always gets her win back sooner or later, usually on PPVs. And forebodingly, Carmella is still always a threat to troll everyone later on with another title reign, and while Asuka looks dead for now, notice that she is being stashed aside altogether instead of being used to job to the heels (unlike Naomi), which on Smackdown usually suggests that they plan to use that person again later on, to avoid being defined down. So there's every possibility that some woman out of nowhere steals the title away later on when booking cycles back to them and when they are ready to get the title off Charlotte and off to the Royal Rumble, which could be in 1 or 2 or 3 months.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

It would be funny if they do what Meltzer suggested, which was that, since next week Carmella gets her rematch, make Carmella win and make Becky chase her as a babyface, since what Becky wants is the title. That way they would scrap the whole angle with Charlotte before it damages both her and Becky,but the bad part would be that the title would be back on Carmella. I don't think they will do it though, Vince never likes to admit that he is wrong.

Next week both RAW and SD eill air from Canada, so there is no way Becky gets booed, so expect the usual "Bizarro World" comment when Charlotte starts to get booed during the match.


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

Mordecay said:


> It would be funny if they do what Meltzer suggested, which was that, since next week Carmella gets her rematch, make Carmella win and make Becky chase her as a babyface, since what Becky wants is the title. That way they would scrap the whole angle with Charlotte before it damages both her and Becky,but the bad part would be that the title would be back on Carmella. I don't think they will do it though, Vince never likes to admit that he is wrong.
> 
> Next week both RAW and SD eill air from Canada, so there is no way Becky gets booed, so expect the usual "Bizarro World" comment when Charlotte starts to get booed during the match.


Apparently they already have a new Becky theme song ready, so they are likely sticking with it at least for now. They might course correct a few months later though. 

The WWE doesn't just scrap plans at the last minute. It can take months. Jinder's reign was likely a failure to the WWE (as his post-championship booking has proved) but they didn't pull the plug on him until like 5 or 6 months later. Carmella's reign was pretty bad in terms of her consistent lack of crowd reactions, but she held it for 4 months.

Now that the best moment to give Becky the title has passed (SummerSlam), I still think the best Becky payoff would be Wrestlemania 35. And not as a heel but a babyface again. They probably won't do it though because the WWE is stupid and petty.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

If Charlotte gets booed against Carmella, that will be a very, _very_ bad sign. That's as close to Roman Reigns territory as you can get.

They really better do a double turn and back off of this now, or the chances of the "HISTORIC" women's Mania main event being shit on by the fans will get very high.


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

They won't turn Charlotte since it's not in their agenda. And especially not if they plan to have Charlotte go over Ronda at WM35 and have Charlotte keep representing the "WOMAN role model" side of the company.


----------



## Wridacule (Aug 23, 2018)

I never understood how people could still like Roman with how the fans were shit on because of him, but now that it's charlotte.....man... I get it. I don't care what they do with that woman! I will love her unconditionally. She's the best performer in my eyes, as rose colored as that view may be.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

:lmao


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1032393010632306691
:beckylol


----------



## iarwain (Apr 22, 2009)

You guys all have this wrong. This is actually part of the Roman agenda.
They're going to push Charlotte so hard that fans are going to start booing her regularly.
Then Vince can say "It doesn't matter that Roman gets booed. Look at Charlotte. See? All great champions get booed."


----------



## Mear (Aug 16, 2018)

llj said:


> Well there are TV/Screen time pushes, which is cyclical, and then there are title pushes. Based on TV time, Asuka was the most important woman on Smackdown about 1.5 months ago during the Ellsworth "feud" and now she's on the backburner doing nothing waiting for the next cycle to come back to her. But it wasn't a "real" push in terms of the title, since she didn't win it. We know now Becky wasn't being pushed to a title, or she would have won at SummerSlam at her hottest moment.
> 
> Some people are still holding out that Becky might win the title here against Charlotte, but the moment for her has arguably passed already, even though she's at her hottest now in terms of interest.
> 
> Becky probably won't win the title during this particular cycle of hers now, especially against someone as strongly protected as Charlotte, who is now being quietly prepped for Wrestlemania 35. And remember, Becky already beat Charlotte clean once this summer on TV (in an unimportant match). And Charlotte always gets her win back sooner or later, usually on PPVs. And forebodingly, Carmella is still always a threat to troll everyone later on with another title reign, and while Asuka looks dead for now, notice that she is being stashed aside altogether instead of being used to job to the heels (unlike Naomi), which on Smackdown usually suggests that they plan to use that person again later on, to avoid being defined down. So there's every possibility that some woman out of nowhere steals the title away later on when booking cycles back to them and when they are ready to get the title off Charlotte and off to the Royal Rumble, which could be in 1 or 2 or 3 months.


Well, that's pretty much what I said, that there are no guarantee she will be pushed later on but that at the moment, she is being pushed. 

A few month ago, Becky Lynch was doing nothing and was just someone heels could easily beat. She is now involved in a storyline and got a lot more victories in the last month so that's a push, she is more important than before. As you said, she is at her hottest in terms of interest.

I would also point out that unlike Asuka who is in a dead spot for a push ( can't be the top woman and neither can be just another woman on the roster like Naomi ), Smackdown have no heels outside of Carmella and The Iconic Duo so there is actually a spot that Becky Lynch can fill. Not that I think at 100% that Becky Lynch will get pushed in 5 months but who knows ? People like Naomi or Natalya won the title before after all


----------



## Solarsonic (Aug 5, 2018)

Charlotte is turning into Roman Reigns, yes, but Becky is not ruined. I think she has potential as a heel.


----------



## C2002 (Jul 21, 2018)

TD Stinger said:


> And I don't buy into this notion that Charlotte has been bordering on being Roman Reigns for the line because #1, she was heel for most of that time and #2, when she was face, she didn't get booed.


She was definitely booed as a face against Paige. Infact the very reason they turned her heel was her complete flop face run. As a face in SDL she hasn't experienced much adversary until recent comeback (when it became obvious she was once again stealing Becky's thunder). But one thing that I noticed in last 15 months or so is she never received loud reactions also. What I mean to say is while she always got cheered fans never erupted or went bonkers for her.Becky, Asuka, Sasha, Bayley & of course Ronda have all received overwhelming cheers at different stage of their career. Even a heel Alexa has been cheered like crazy at times. Charlotte pretty much never got that. She has been an over face but never super over.


----------



## Matthew Castillo (Jun 9, 2018)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I love how he thinks it's just a binary choice, like it's either a heel, or a goofy babyface. How about take the cornball parts of her out of her act and have her as a more serious babyface?
> 
> I love "fresh" too. Giving Carmella the womens title was "fresh" and look how that shit turned out.
> 
> ...


I mean who would buy a frustrated, unpredictable, and angry person as a major face. I mean there is no way WWE could survive having a Stone Cold killer as a baby face.


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

Charlotte is in no way Roman.


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

To describe it in short, they really fucked up.

What worries me is that they may think of turning Becky back to a babyface because they are worried about all the backlash that Charlotte is getting. 

I don't think that they expected Becky to get that massive pop at Summerslam.


----------



## SkipMDMan (Jun 28, 2011)

Get your panties all unbunched please. This is all because of the Evolution PPV coming up, no other reason. You really think they want Becky as the second headliner? For this type of event you want the women with the best recognition as the headliners and that's Charlotte and Ronda. 

Once they get done with the PPV I think they'll give Becky the title for a run, or maybe even let her win it at the PPV. As a promoter I'd rather have it be Charlotte (Champion) vs Becky (Challenger) than the other way around.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

SkipMDMan said:


> This is all because of the Evolution PPV coming up, no other reason. You really think they want Becky as the second headliner? For this type of event you want the women with the best recognition as the headliners and that's Charlotte and Ronda.


So, who would you put Charlotte _up_ against at Evolution anyway?

Ronda is facing Nikki Bella & Alexa is facing Trish.

I guess they have plenty of time to resurrect Asuka for Charlotte @ Evolution, but she has no more mainstream appeal than Becky. Perhaps they intend to bring back another old-timer to face Charlotte. Lita maybe? 

Sure, you need some mainstream appeal for a PPV like Evolution, but you also need that PPV to demonstrate there is some merit/substance to its existance. It makes sense to at least have _one_ of the main brand title matches actually feature entirely current stars and put on a match that isn't based on gimmickry and can represent what women can do in WWE in 2018. 

So once again, who faces Charlotte? 

And it's hardly as if Charlotte has any more mainstream appeal than Becky, anyway.


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

Why does Charlotte have to be champion going into Evolution anyway? I get that she's "The Chosen One" of the full timer options, and Ronda will be champ going into Evolution, but it's not like you can't still sell Charlotte on her name alone. And why does she have to hold up the Smackdown title scene for 2 months? We could be getting a Becky title reign now or an Asuka title reign and things would be moving forward. Instead they have Charlotte who will clearly be feuding with Becky for probably the next month and a half at least (and Becky not winning any of them), and Asuka being put on ice for God knows how long because I'm guessing she's their Plan B babyface to be used only for after Charlotte drops the title and goes into the Royal Rumble.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Watch them bring back Ric to help Charlotte cheat and retain at Evolution. This would be such a WWE thing to do...


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Becky prob get the belt at TLC in December


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

Sincere said:


> Watch them bring back Ric to help Charlotte cheat and retain at Evolution. This would be such a WWE thing to do...


Charlotte isn't going to turn heel. It's obvious they consider her the female FOTC regardless of whether fans want it or not.

What they would do instead is have Becky threaten to hurt the old man and have Charlotte beat the odds and save her father and win the match.

fpalm


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Sincere said:


> Watch them bring back Ric to help Charlotte cheat and retain at Evolution. This would be such a WWE thing to do...


_At Evolution_?

I don't even think WWE would go that route at an all-women's PPV. What does it say about the Charlotte if she needs her father, a man, to help her win? What does that say about WWE, pulling that shit in the particular context of what this PPV is supposed to represent? 

Besides, WWE at this point in time clearly want to put Cheatin' Charlotte way back in the rear view. They want Charlotte to be the overcomer now. The hero. 

Perversely, I'd be quite up for Ric helping Charlotte retain against Becky at Evolution - context be damned. If Charlotte hadn't already turned heel by that point, that'd be one hell of a way to do it. Some nuclear-level heat.


----------



## LA Park (Jul 24, 2018)

I don't think Charlotte will ever be a heel again.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

LA Park said:


> I don't think Charlotte will ever be a heel again.


Then who's playing the Heel between her and Ronda then?


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

LA Park said:


> I don't think Charlotte will ever be *[intentionally presented as]* a heel again.


There ya go.


----------



## LA Park (Jul 24, 2018)

Styles#Bliss-Nz said:


> Then who's playing the Heel between her and Ronda then?


It can be face vs face


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Will the WWE ever turn Charlotte heel again?

What is the signs saying she's like Reigns


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Charlotte will never be a heel again.

The funny thing is that her face run up to Sunday, while it wasn't setting the world on fire, actually did what it was supposed to do. She was getting cheers. And unlike Roman Reigns, she wasn't choking in her big matches. She just wasn't as over as Asuka or Becky.

Instead of being fine with that and letting it be what it was, WWE decided to use Carmella to destroy Asuka, then give people false hope about Becky, only to screw her at the last moment and turn her heel.

Now it's obvious, and now people are turning against Charlotte. Hope that pettiness and the need to artificially inflate her title reigns because God forbid anything happens organically on the main roster were worth it.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

would actually be better if nepotism is the heel going into wrestlemania 

going over face ronda (booked as super austincenahogan) would get her massive heat

but that makes sense, and plays to her strength, as she is better as a heel

THAT WONT HAPPEN DAMMIT :vince5


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

It's like with John Cena

He wanted to go heel, But Vince said No to it


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

When you think about it did they ever have big plans for her. She was never used much in NXT, even with the Fatal Fourway stuff she was clearly just there. Come up to the main roster she was the least important of PCB and a holdover feud for Charlotte until Sasha was on the table. Even with the brand split while it seemed it was her time when she was the first champ, it clearly ended up just being Alexa's launching pad. 

I kind of get why Becky fans are annoyed the company has shown no real commitment to her as the woman. Hell even Naomi has held that title longer than her.


----------



## Matthew Castillo (Jun 9, 2018)

Crasp said:


> _At Evolution_?
> 
> I don't even think WWE would go that route at an all-women's PPV. What does it say about the Charlotte if she needs her father, a man, to help her win?


This is a company that had a man win the first ever Women's money in the Bank ladder match.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

Matthew Castillo said:


> This is a company that had a man win the first ever Women's money in the Bank ladder match.


jane ellsworth, the first ever historical winner of the women's money in the bank ladder match :cole


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Will Becky end up cheating to win at Evolution?

Maybe...


----------



## Mr PPV420 (Jul 23, 2018)

Yeah Charlotte was never booed out the building,or was met with crickets as a face but she wasnt setting the world on fire or anything. She sucks as a babyface compared to her heel work and her big gifted athletic,and genetically superior ass who gets all the opportunities,and accomplishments is not a sympathic figure. 

The story makes no sense and both are being terribly miscast here and both might suffer for it,I know Charlotte definitely will not sure about Becky yet. Fans should continue to shit all over this intelligent insulting crap by cheering Becky like she's the second coming of Daniel Bryan and boo the hell out of Charlotte.


----------



## LA Park (Jul 24, 2018)

Looking back it's surprising that WWE even turned Charlotte heel the first time. Vince is a very stubborn individual as we've seen with Roman so I'm surprised they didn't stay the course with her as a face.

Now that she's firmly established as the female FOTC I don't think they'll ever turn her heel again.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Crasp said:


> _At Evolution_?
> 
> I don't even think WWE would go that route at an all-women's PPV. What does it say about the Charlotte if she needs her father, a man, to help her win? What does that say about WWE, pulling that shit in the particular context of what this PPV is supposed to represent?


First women's MITB starred James Ellsworth as basically the one who won it... Just saying.


----------



## Hillhank (Jul 18, 2018)

I don't think so this will only make Becky bigger, heck its the most air time she's had in about a year and as far as Charlotte goes well Roman Reigns had main evented the last 4 manias so?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The most recent WWE poll, not like they are gonna change their minds, but the results are hilarious :lol


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I love how they didn't include a no option, despite her claim being nobody supported her.

I'd have voted for it. :shrug


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> The most recent WWE poll, not like they are gonna change their minds, but the results are hilarious :lol


Only WWE could look at a poll like that and say "Eureka! Let's turn her heel!"

fpalm


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Sincere said:


> First women's MITB starred James Ellsworth as basically the one who won it... Just saying.


Carmella was a heel though. I don't think Charlotte will be, and even if she _was,_ I don't see WWE ever booking Charlotte to need outside help ever again. 

Plus, WWE realised they'd fucked up with that match, hence the do-over on Smackdown when they realised how much negative relatively mainsteam feedback they recieved, with people shitting on WWE rather than Carmellsworth.

I still wouldn't mind if it _did_ happen though.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

Road Dogg actually is trying to play it off that fans don't support Becky?

What kind of idiocy is this!?

Mister Dogg is lucky this isn't the 19th century because this jackass would get tarred and feathered for being a delusional lying kiss ass.


----------



## Uncannye (Apr 8, 2017)

I really, really don't understand why Vince McMahon, the Road Dogg Jesse James & whoever else thinks Charlotte needs the women title belt.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

To tie Trish 

Charlotte going to drop it to Becky at HITC

Charlotte going to win it back at Evloution bracking Trish's Record

Charlotte going to drop it to back to Becky at TLC


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

WWEfan4eva said:


> To tie Trish
> 
> Charlotte going to drop it to Becky at HITC
> 
> ...


no

more likely nepotism beats ronda at wrestlemania for the raw title to break trish's 'record'

a historical moment :steph :steph


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Now it makes sence

Didn't think of that, I guessing Becky going to win at Evolution then


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

WWEfan4eva said:


> Now it makes sence
> 
> Didn't think of that, I guessing Becky going to win at Evolution then


The only way to save that show.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

This isn't going to do a damn thing for Becky. Charlotte is going to win at the end and Becky will get tossed aside with even LESS fanfare than she had before. That's all that's going to happen.

That's one of the reasons I don't even care about this all that much. Because in the end this is all about Charlotte and Becky is yet again just another obstacle to overcome.


----------



## Whacker (Feb 7, 2015)

I think the OP nailed the entire topic in his first post. The only way they can save this thing without completely turning Charlotte into Roman Reigns is to have becky fly solo as an anti-hero like Stonecold in his first hot run. If they align her with the rest of the heels and do the never ending heels vs faces tag matches every week, it'll kill them both off. 

In fact, this was the perfect opportunity to do just that. We'll see. Not optimistic given she went after the crowd already.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

The Raw Smackdown said:


> This isn't going to do a damn thing for Becky. Charlotte is going to win at the end and Becky will get tossed aside with even LESS fanfare than she had before. That's all that's going to happen.
> 
> That's one of the reasons I don't even care about this all that much. Because in the end this is all about Charlotte and Becky is yet again just another obstacle to overcome.


Charlotte is dropping the Belt to Becky soon

Might be at HITC, Evolution or TLC

Charlotte is going to win the Women's RR to face Rousey

It's already set in stone


----------



## Cianostays (Aug 26, 2018)

WWEfan4eva said:


> Charlotte is dropping the Belt to Becky soon
> 
> Might be at HITC, Evolution or TLC
> 
> ...


I think a lot of fans, myself included, have this awful fear that it'll be champion vs champion at WM. I can hear Vince saying Charlotte needs to be booked "strong".

In my alternate world we get the double turn at Hell in a Cell (Becky passing out in the figure 8) before winning the belt at Evolution and celebrating with Bayley, Sasha and Finn in a sea of confetti and balloons. I think it would get a genuinely huge reaction (desrvedly so) but I think they are married to the status quo and will attempt to ride out the current storm to the detriment of both Charlotte and Becky.

Sent from my SM-G531F using Tapatalk


----------



## Raw is Ronda (Aug 7, 2018)

Heel Becky getting cheered while Charlotte getting You deserve it chants for getting beat up? You bet she is in Roman territory now.


----------



## Whacker (Feb 7, 2015)

Raw is Ronda said:


> Heel Becky getting cheered while Charlotte getting You deserve it chants for getting beat up? You bet she is in Roman territory now.


Yeah, the "Becky! Becky!" chants while she was beating down Charlotte tonight were loud and clear. 

Whoops.


----------



## shadows123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Unfortunately for Becky, she is the one beloved baby face..Now if she can beat herself with repeated chair shots, then it may generate some heel heat (similar to Austin with Lita and the Hardy Boyz during his heel run after Mania 17) ... Wonder what wwe were smoking when they thought of this feud and decided Becky should turn heel... But i am glad Becky is atleast being used now instead of the regular Road Dogg incompetent booking with his innumerous multi women tag matches against the Riott squad


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

Cianostays said:


> In my alternate world we get the double turn at Hell in a Cell (Becky passing out in the figure 8) before winning the belt at Evolution and celebrating with Bayley, Sasha and Finn in a sea of confetti and balloons.


how the hell does Finn Balor fit into all of this?


----------



## Cianostays (Aug 26, 2018)

adamclark52 said:


> how the hell does Finn Balor fit into all of this?


Finn trained Becky when she was 16 in Ireland. It's been acknowledged on a few WWE documentaries (Finn's 24 special for example). There was a nod to this in the Mixed Match Challenge also. They're legit long time friends so it would have given the celebration a nice dose of realism. Not going to happen though. Sad.

Sent from my SM-G531F using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Raw is Ronda said:


> Heel Becky getting cheered while Charlotte getting You deserve it chants for getting beat up? You bet she is in Roman territory now.


I don't know. :hmmm Roman is pretty beloved by much of the female part of the crowd. >


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Becky is NOT ruined. She is more talked about than ever before. I would even say that at one point her fans might've given up all hope on her ever getting a serious push. This heel turn was the best thing for her. I'm reading comments from people on social media like, "I will never boo Becky!" It doesn't matter if people are booing or cheering — fans are invested in her. That's what matters. 

As for Charlotte she'll be fine as long as she drops the title to Becky. If they feud and Becky never beats her it will cause a lot of resentment towards Charlotte. That's the last thing WWE wants as they get her ready for Rousey at WM 35. The best thing to do is for her to have a lengthy feud with Becky, put her over, and rebound by winning the Royal Rumble.


----------



## MMM2909 (Sep 6, 2016)

i have given up hope long time ago and i still dont trust the WWE when it comes to Becky. I fear she is just fodder to be fed to the monster that is Charlotte( and i like her as a performer she is just pushed way to much)


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Becky is NOT ruined. She is more talked about than ever before. I would even say that at one point her fans might've given up all hope on her ever getting a serious push. This heel turn was the best thing for her. I'm reading comments from people on social media like, "I will never boo Becky!" It doesn't matter if people are booing or cheering — fans are invested in her. That's what matters.
> 
> As for Charlotte she'll be fine as long as she drops the title to Becky. If they feud and Becky never beats her it will cause a lot of resentment towards Charlotte. That's the last thing WWE wants as they get her ready for Rousey at WM 35. The best thing to do is for her to have a lengthy feud with Becky, put her over, and rebound by winning the Royal Rumble.


They also don't want Charlotte losing her 2nd straight feud before getting ready for Rousey. Remember, the last feud she had was with Carmella, which she lost (I know she got her wins back now but she still lost the feud earlier in the summer).

Charlotte will win this feud. Even if she drops the title to Becky, she won't drop it clean.

But I'm pretty sure Charlotte's winning. I've seen this story before.


----------



## The Capo (Mar 13, 2017)

Wildcat410 said:


> I don't know. :hmmm Roman is pretty beloved by much of the female part of the crowd. >




Can’t even lie. From the sounds of last night Roman has a better mix of boos & cheers then Charlotte. She may be past saving at this point.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PatrickkJane (Aug 22, 2018)

There is a chance to create a female Stone Cold character. Instead, the WWE will sacrifice her just to make the female Roman Reigns look stronger.


----------



## Uncannye (Apr 8, 2017)

PatrickkJane said:


> There is a chance to create a female Stone Cold character. Instead, the WWE will sacrifice her just to make the female Roman Reigns look stronger.


If Charlotte beat Becky Lynch or Becky beat Charlotte for the title. All WWE has to do is have Vince or Stephanie McMahon come down to the ring after the match & join Charlotte stomping & attacking a falling Becky Lynch & boom, massive heat on Charlotte. A heel again. Becky Lynch can still stay a heel/face tweener, Stone Cold Steve Austin wannabe. 

Is Vince McMahon to old to play an on screen villain again like he was doing against The Rock & Stone Cold Steve Austin? Would he do this to a woman? 

Will Becky go after Paige & get revenge for adding Charlotte to the Carmella title match?


----------



## WindPhoenix (Aug 24, 2018)

All Charlotte really needs is to win the Royal Rumble to get to Ronda. To suffocate the scene on Smackdown to get there is dumb since it eliminates options for big mania matches. She is going to get booed against Ronda with little effort.

With Becky, her becoming an Anti-Hero is great since it's unique and that there are no Anti-heroes in the women's division. That alone makes it more interesting.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

“Becky is ruined” lol I laughed at that. She is the most relevant she has EVER been at the moment. Everyone is talking about her!


----------



## shadows123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Watch Becky be absolutely squashed next week..thats what happens when you get over by yourself without our intention :vince5


----------



## IT WAS ME OWENS (Aug 23, 2018)

Nope.avi, there's only 1 Roman in this planet and Charlotte will never be like him no matter how many times she steals the spear


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Vince is just too old to grasp the underdog concept being the preferred hero these days. 

The natural specimens like RR and Charlotte just work better as heels right now.


----------



## WindPhoenix (Aug 24, 2018)

Vince has always had a disconnect with what really connects with the middle class. Charlotte getting the crap that she is getting shows this.


----------



## Daggdag (Jun 14, 2011)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Come WM 35 fans will be sick of both Charlotte and Ronda.


And? Vince doesn't care what the fans think. He's said just that many times before. He said he would rather have WWE go bankrupt than let the WWE fans tell him how he's gonna book the shows. He pushes whoever he wants to push, and fuck anyone who doesn't like it.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Daggdag said:


> And? Vince doesn't care what the fans think. He's said just that many times before. He said he would rather have WWE go bankrupt than let the WWE fans tell him how he's gonna book the shows. He pushes whoever he wants to push, and fuck anyone who doesn't like it.


And yet he's still shifted plans at 4 of the last 5 WrestleManias on account of the fans.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Vince does care, To a point


----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)

WindPhoenix said:


> Vince has always had a disconnect with what really connects with the middle class. Charlotte getting the crap that she is getting shows this.


I agree to an extent, but I think it's primarily a way to construct and control a world of his own preference. 

People tend to have a bias towards others that are like themselves, and Vince seems to be no exception; it's evident in his choice of favorites. By all accounts WWE is practically his personal sandbox, and because of the monopoly, he can usually push whoever he wants and get whatever peculiar, sometimes indecent idea he has in his mind done, and get away with minimal loss of profit. At some point or another he'd try to convince himself that what he wants is actually what the people want too so that he feels more assured. When there's backlash and he understands that the reality is quite the opposite, he alternates between throwing fans a bone and mapping out his "masterplan" so that he doesn't hemorrhage money. Fundamentally, he's not just a businessman but an artist as well, though perhaps too worldly, too empowered and too unempathetic to be considered as one in most people's mind.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

Crasp said:


> And yet he's still shifted plans at 4 of the last 5 WrestleManias on account of the fans.


He had to with Bryan because it was the right call.

As for the last few he thought by delaying it he could get the fans to side with Roman, so no it wasn't about the fans it was about Vince and his thinking he could prove a point.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Miss Sally said:


> He had to with Bryan because it was the right call.
> 
> As for the last few *he thought by delaying it he could get the fans to side with Roman*, so no it wasn't about the fans it was about Vince and his thinking he could prove a point.


So, in _both_ cases it _was_ the fans, then...


----------



## Cianostays (Aug 26, 2018)

I thought both of them did pretty well last night. Becky's "SCREW YOU" pretty much stole the segment. For the story they are now trying to tell us, it was smart to have them backstage for this (the loud Becky chants did bring a smile to my face though). It's a pity this won't be a Cell match but, book this properly, we could get a TLC match as the blow off to the fued at that PPV. With that in mind I'd be hoping for a Charlotte win with Becky getting screwed over (foot on the rope/ref out of position etc) at HIAC.

Damn you WWE, you've got my hopes up that you may do this properly and give Becky a real push.

Sent from my SM-G531F using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_3165 (Apr 16, 2016)

I loved the interview face off thing that I caught on WWE.com this morning. I don't watch the product but that really held my attention. If it was 100% scripted then they did really well carrying it off because it felt organic.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

Charlotte Levesque McMahon Flair Anoa'i, 17 times Wooomen's champion, aka Ric Flair with boobs.


----------



## iarwain (Apr 22, 2009)

I loved Becky's "Screw you" line to Charlotte, especially following calling her a bitch last week.
They should really make her a potty mouth, it suits her. And it's kind of hot.
It stands out all the more since no one else on the roster is allowed to cuss (except Roman).


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

I actually think Becky will be better off with the "heel turn" then if she had just won the title.

It reminds me of when Bryan lost the World Title to Sheamus in 18 seconds at WM32. The YES! chant was the biggest thing on the Raw after WM28. It was supposed to be a low point, but it was the start of a movement that lead him to main event Wrestlemania 2 years later.

I think Becky is in the same boat, her reactions have grown since Summerslam.


----------



## JooJCeeC (Apr 4, 2017)

Charlotte & Ronda Inc for WM Main Event.


----------



## Cianostays (Aug 26, 2018)

Ratedr4life said:


> I actually think Becky will be better off with the "heel turn" then if she had just won the title.
> 
> It reminds me of when Bryan lost the World Title to Sheamus in 18 seconds at WM32. The YES! chant was the biggest thing on the Raw after WM28. It was supposed to be a low point, but it was the start of a movement that lead him to main event Wrestlemania 2 years later.
> 
> I think Becky is in the same boat, her reactions have grown since Summerslam.


Absoloutely agree (as long as Becky wins the fued). Controversial win for Charlotte at HIAC, mixed tag (maybe with Jeff and Randy?) at Super Showdown, Becky goes over clean (with confetti and fireworks) to end Evolution with a blow off TLC Match how I'd like to see this go down.

Sent from my SM-G531F using Tapatalk


----------



## shadows123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Cianostays said:


> Absoloutely agree (as long as Becky wins the fued). Controversial win for Charlotte at HIAC, mixed tag (maybe with Jeff and Randy?) at Super Showdown, Becky goes over clean (with confetti and fireworks) to end Evolution with a blow off TLC Match how I'd like to see this go down.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G531F using Tapatalk


I would be surprised if thats how it goes down.. Road Dogg`s usual booking style is either charlotte clean win (followed by becky beat down), DQ Finish, No Contest, Countout and finally Charlotte wins.. I hope Wwe does decide to throw their weight behind Becky but i feel this would be yet another of those scenarios where wwe has Charlotte as their babyface who needs to conquer their heel (Becky)..cant let them bad guys win :vince


----------



## Hillhank (Jul 18, 2018)

I wouldn't go that far considering Reigns has main evented the past 4 manias


----------



## wrestling_fan_03 (Apr 7, 2017)

llj said:


> Turning Becky is so dumb really. Especially considering how red hot she was going into SummerSlam.
> 
> On the other hand, who knows, maybe it's deliberate way to start Charlotte being hated so people will cheer against her at WM35.


That was what Vince and co. hopped for with Roman vs Lesner and we all know how much the fans loved Roman.


----------



## Shellyrocks (Sep 28, 2017)

Charlotte getting booed as a face is laughable its gone against WWE. WWE should of given the title to Becky


----------



## laurelhenessy (Jul 22, 2018)

I am beginning to get concerned by this feud. Becky is absolutely burying Charlotte in promos and even on social. Even when the booking was shit on Raw between Charlotte and Sasha back in 2016, Charlotte never went as far as burying Sasha in promos or social media.



> "She" relies on transgender-nepotism for wins but Becky is still the most over woman wrestler with the crowd selling merch. Becky will deliver a pipe bomb promo next SD while the transexual is still adjusting its voice to sound less manly the next time he says "woo".


A lot of Lynch fans are the absolute worst when it comes to going low. I used to think Alexa Bliss fans were insufferable but a lot of Lynch fans definitely take the cake.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

laurelhenessy said:


> I am beginning to get concerned by this feud. Becky is absolutely burying Charlotte in promos and even on social. Even when the booking was shit on Raw between Charlotte and Sasha back in 2016, Charlotte never went as far as burying Sasha in promos or social media.


Were you expecting something different?


----------



## laurelhenessy (Jul 22, 2018)

Styles#Bliss-Nz said:


> Were you expecting something different?


I was expecting Becky to be a little more nuanced. Back when Charlotte was the heel, her promos have been designed or written to elevate or not be too dismissive of her opponents. Charlotte never went full-on dismissing or discrediting her face counterparts.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

laurelhenessy said:


> I was expecting Becky to be a little more nuanced. Back when Charlotte was the heel, her promos have been designed or written to elevate or not be too dismissive of her opponents. Charlotte never went full-on dismissing or discrediting her face counterparts.


You have to remember that they are actully very close in real life. All I’ve ever heard from her detractors is how no one benefits from feuding with her and right now I’d say that Becky is greatly benefitting from this feud. While there is a certain respect between Sasha and Charlotte they aren’t close. I feel that it’s very likely that these two are running material by each other as far as the Twitter stuff goes. 

People can say what they like about Charlotte’s booking, but the person behind the character named Ashley is one of the most unselfish individuals I’ve listened to. Her interviews are chock full of her finding ways to put the other women over even when she really doesn’t have to. She knows she’s going to be fine so this isn’t shocking at all that these two are going all out for this feud. It wouldn’t be terrible at all for Charlotte if her real life best friend gets even further over before Charlotte heads to Raw.


----------



## LA Park (Jul 24, 2018)

Flair Flop said:


> You have to remember that they are actully very close in real life. All I’ve ever heard from her detractors is how no one benefits from feuding with her and right now I’d say that Becky is greatly benefitting from this feud. While there is a certain respect between Sasha and Charlotte they aren’t close. I feel that it’s very likely that these two are running material by each other as far as the Twitter stuff goes.
> 
> People can say what they like about Charlotte’s booking, but the person behind the character named Ashley is one of the most unselfish individuals I’ve listened to. Her interviews are chock full of her finding ways to put the other women over even when she really doesn’t have to. She knows she’s going to be fine so this isn’t shocking at all that these two are going all out for this feud. It wouldn’t be terrible at all for Charlotte if her real life best friend gets even further over before Charlotte heads to Raw.


The feud is benefitting Becky now but it won't benefit her if she ends up losing it.


----------



## laurelhenessy (Jul 22, 2018)

Flair Flop said:


> You have to remember that they are actully very close in real life. All I’ve ever heard from her detractors is how no one benefits from feuding with her and right now I’d say that Becky is greatly benefitting from this feud. While there is a certain respect between Sasha and Charlotte they aren’t close. I feel that it’s very likely that these two are running material by each other as far as the Twitter stuff goes.
> 
> People can say what they like about Charlotte’s booking, but the person behind the character named Ashley is one of the most unselfish individuals I’ve listened to. Her interviews are chock full of her finding ways to put the other women over even when she really doesn’t have to. She knows she’s going to be fine so this isn’t shocking at all that these two are going all out for this feud. It wouldn’t be terrible at all for Charlotte if her real life best friend gets even further over before Charlotte heads to Raw.


That's one of the many things I love about Charlotte. She's an absolute sweetheart behind the scenes. I had the chance to have a chat with her and she has nothing but good words for other superstars even though she doesn't need to be (she was a heel that time). I would slightly disagree with the claim that she's not very close to Sasha. I think the two of them are close, and Charlotte and Ric frequently drop in interviews that the two of them talk on the phone all the time. Ric and Sasha are often seen talking backstage as well. There are countless photos and videos of the two women hanging out even when Charlotte went to SD.

I think one of the reasons people assume that Sasha doesn't like Charlotte is that she gives 20% more in a match whenever she's winning, while there is an impression that she doesn't go all out when she's losing. I disagree. Summerslam 2016 was all-out Sasha and Charlotte, same with HIAC 2016 and Roadblock 2016. I think what ruins it for them is the terrible finish being forced on them (Sasha tapping out at the last minute in Roadblock, which was Vince's idea; the table finish at HIAC) so it looks like Sasha is not making an effort when in fact, Sasha also makes Charlotte look good even though Charlotte is losing.


----------



## Cianostays (Aug 26, 2018)

I'd be stunned if Becky wasn't giving Charlotte a heads up about her tweets. Her posts have been brilliant at building this fued. I really hope the booking team take advantage of the hype around this fued.

Sent from my SM-G531F using Tapatalk


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Lyynch said:


> "She" relies on transgender-nepotism for wins but Becky is still the most over woman wrestler with the crowd selling merch. Becky will deliver a pipe bomb promo next SD while the transexual is still adjusting its voice to sound less manly the next time he says "woo".


This is definetly a rejoiner/alternate account right?


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Cianostays said:


> I'd be stunned if Becky wasn't giving Charlotte a heads up about her tweets. Her posts have been brilliant at building this fued. I really hope the booking team take advantage of the hype around this fued.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G531F using Tapatalk


I have no doubts they sitting together backstage talking about it and planning it


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

The Definition of Technician said:


> This is definetly a rejoiner/alternate account right?


Yeah and it’s pretty obvious who it is, too. Didn’t even have enough sense to cover up their trademark in Charlotte bashing which is calling her Nepotism like it’s her name. They also have a tendency to do ‘this’. The inflammatory remarks concerning transgenders doesn’t fit with their normally very PC mentality so they created an alt to say it on. I don’t have anything against the person so I think I will just not call them out, but if someone else reads this and chooses to.....


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Flair Flop said:


> Yeah and it’s pretty obvious who it is, too. Didn’t even have enough sense to cover up their trademark in Charlotte bashing which is calling her Nepotism like it’s her name. They also have a tendency to do ‘this’. The inflammatory remarks concerning transgenders doesn’t fit with their normally very PC mentality so they created an alt to say it on. I don’t have anything against the person so I think I will just not call them out, but if someone else reads this and chooses to.....


Dammit, it's no fair when people do that. It's like when your other half says shit like "oh it doesn't matter now" after saying "we need to talk about something" and its like for fuck sake woman, just fucking tell me now!


----------



## Shaneoo (Oct 16, 2017)

I wish they followed continuity. Charlotte cheated Becky out of the title multiple times before the brand split with no resolution.

Becky; "What's the problem Charlotte? When you came back to SD, I looked past the times you attacked me from behind for the title. Then when I take notes from the dirtiest player in the game, you have a hissy fit?"

Charlotte: "I'm the Queen, and I am genetically superior. I play by different rules. I got cheated out of the title, Carmella got lucky in the rematch. Off course I get to jump the que. When you get (list accolades), then you might get to jump the que"


----------



## Cianostays (Aug 26, 2018)

Shaneoo said:


> I wish they followed continuity. Charlotte cheated Becky out of the title multiple times before the brand split with no resolution.
> 
> Becky; "What's the problem Charlotte? When you came back to SD, I looked past the times you attacked me from behind for the title. Then when I take notes from the dirtiest player in the game, you have a hissy fit?"
> 
> Charlotte: "I'm the Queen, and I am genetically superior. I play by different rules. I got cheated out of the title, Carmella got lucky in the rematch. Off course I get to jump the que. When you get (list accolades), then you might get to jump the que"


I like that a lot but not a chance it'll be brought. Just like the fact that, since she came to Smackdown, Charlotte is 0-2 against Becky in 1 on 1 matches. I'm actually not sure if Charlotte has ever beaten Becky clean (no interference or distractions) in a 1 on 1 match on the main roster. Those stats could really motivate both of them but WWE probably don't want it brought up.

Sent from my SM-G531F using Tapatalk


----------



## Uncannye (Apr 8, 2017)

Vince McMahon, WWE, & Road Dogg Jesse James, just do not understand that fans are VERY tired of Charlotte. Since she first came to RAW , Charlotte has been shoved down our throats. Team PCB was all about her. Cheated numerous times against Becky Lynch. She buried Sasha Banks every pay-per-view. The list goes on & on. Charlotte has NEVER really been a WWE Universe fan favorite. You will get some wooo from people yes but Charlotte is nowhere as popular as Vince McMahon & WWE is trying to picture her as & never will. Charlotte does not have that magic as a face. There is absolutely nothing sympathy about her. If Becky Lynch has to lose at Hell In A Cell it need to be a 90's style screwjob like what happened with Stone Cold Steve Austin & the Rock, by Vince McMahon. I really do think Becky Lynch need to win her match at Hell In A Cell. Charlotte really does not need the women's title anymore. So why give it to Charlotte again & why do Vince McMahon not want Becky Lynch to be the face of the women's division for awhile? Is he not confident in Becky Lynch, does not think she's pretty enough or is it her accent?


----------



## Raw is Ronda (Aug 7, 2018)

Sorry to bump old thread but its relevant. Yep Charlotte is 100% Roman now getting booed as a face. Becky is doing great though.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Becky is far from ruined, sunshine. :becky2


----------



## Mr PPV420 (Jul 23, 2018)

Wow this thread is 50/50. After last night it's obvious Charlotte is Roman,but Becky is far from ruined,she's hotter than ever.


----------



## laurelhenessy (Jul 22, 2018)

Only a handful of Becky fans think Charlotte is being booed universally. Charlotte is being cheered in MMC and fans still react positively to her.

I can't wait for Alexa to move back to SD and test Becky's appeal. These few Becky fans would riot that Alexa will get more pops.


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

Roman Territory? I'm pretty sure Roman WISHES he was booked the same way Charlotte is, maybe he would've won the title at WM31 like he should've instead of them dragging out his title chase for two years.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

laurelhenessy said:


> Only a handful of Becky fans think Charlotte is being booed universally. Charlotte is being cheered in MMC and fans still react positively to her.
> 
> I can't wait for Alexa to move back to SD and test Becky's appeal. These few Becky fans would riot that Alexa will get more pops.













Did you not see last nights Smackdown? Charlotte was booed out of the building and MMC is barley cannon. Becky's appeal doesn't need a test. We already seen Becky vs Alexa and Becky's appeal never left. Next time Becky's the one going over. Alexa's appeal will probably wither once she turns into Disney babyface. Becky got the same reaction Alexa got at MITB also.


----------



## laurelhenessy (Jul 22, 2018)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> Did you not see last nights Smackdown? Charlotte was booed out of the building and MMC is barley cannon. Becky's appeal doesn't need a test. We already seen Becky vs Alexa and Becky's appeal never left. Next time Becky's the one going over. Alexa's appeal will probably wither once she turns into Disney babyface. Becky got the same reaction Alexa got at MITB also.


Between Becky and Charlotte, hands down, Becky is going to be cheered no matter what. But let's not pretend that Becky has universal appeal. She hasn't even been tested against Sasha or Alexa.

Stop exaggerating reactions to Becky on MITB. The reaction she's getting was barely above Naomi or Charlotte during her entrance and even in her spots in the ring. 

And Smackdown actually lost viewers this week, compared to last week. Should I blame Becky for that?


----------



## DaShoot (Nov 19, 2010)

Becky is perfection. Nothing they do can ruin her. The fans love her and always will.

Charlotte could not be Roman even in her dreams. He is even prettier than her.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> Did you not see last nights Smackdown? Charlotte was booed out of the building and MMC is barley cannon. Becky's appeal doesn't need a test. We already seen Becky vs Alexa and Becky's appeal never left. Next time Becky's the one going over. Alexa's appeal will probably wither once she turns into Disney babyface. Becky got the same reaction Alexa got at MITB also.


Why would you think they would turn Alexa back into her old face character from NXT when she eventually turns face? Did they give Becky back her Irish dancer gimmick when they turned her face again?


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Impeccable Sin said:


> Why would you think they would turn Alexa back into her old face character from NXT when she eventually turns face? Did they give Becky back her Irish dancer gimmick when they turned her face again?


_*I try to forget that Irish Dancer gimmick never existed. It disgusted me to a whole level. *_


----------

